# Show off your ProLine BowStrings



## Fire&Ice

Time to show off your ProLine BowStrings. ProLine BowStrings is now a sponsor of Archerytalk.com

Check them out at WWW.ProLineBowStrings.COM as well.











Let's see em!:thumbs_up

Feel free to Pm me or Joe and we will get you hooked up with some Great Strings!! With a fast turnaround!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here are a Few to get it started!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

still waitin on mine .... Cant wait to get them ...


----------



## Fire&Ice

You will love them when you get them! I have over 1,500 shots with mine. They have not moved! 

Here is a pic of mine "Fire&Ice" Custom Color From proline!! I need to get a better pic


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Oh I like this... 
I'll post up a few...happen to know them well :teeth:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flrange/White/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I have tons more...I'll add a few later. 
Show some of yours everyone...


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Here's mine.
Over 3000 shots as of now.
No peep rotation at all.
Excellent product and quality customer service.
Give ProLine a try, you'll be impressed. :thumbs_up


----------



## Rgarbarino

*Perfect timing!*

Just strung up my bow today. I have yet to see this color combo: black, mountain berry and fluorescent yellow with clear halo serving.

Check it out!


----------



## trophytaker75

They look nice,but you started your own thread for what purpose to advertise your product?Usually someone else would start the thread no big deal just seems diff. to me.Good luck the strings look great.


----------



## Zach_Harmon

trophytaker75 said:


> They look nice,but you started your own thread for what purpose to advertise your product?Usually someone else would start the thread no big deal just seems diff. to me.Good luck the strings look great.


I don't think he did start the thread. Notice post #5 is *ProLine* , I am pretty sure that is the owner. I may be mistaken, but I am not sure. :noidea:

Either way, the strings look nice! :nod:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Joe has some great talent when it come to custom colors. 

So you get Great Colors and great Strings! for $70 TYD!! With one of the fastest turnarounds!!

I became a dealer of Proline after I got mine; I had so Many people asking about my Strings. I have only been selling them for a short time now. I can’t tell you how many have sold themselves. Guys see mine and others that have purchased them from me. My phone rings all the time! "Hey can you get me some Strings" Y Yes I can!!:smile:


----------



## grey squirrel

Zach_Harmon said:


> I don't think he did start the thread. Notice post #5 is *ProLine* , I am pretty sure that is the owner. I may be mistaken, but I am not sure. :noidea:
> 
> Either way, the strings look nice! :nod:


You are right on it Zach. :thumbs_up


----------



## trophytaker75

Guess the OP just recieved 6 sets of proline strings then rite.


----------



## Zach_Harmon

trophytaker75 said:


> Guess the OP just recieved 6 sets of proline strings then rite.


I think dealers normally get more than 1 set. Not sure though :noidea:


----------



## Fire&Ice

trophytaker75 said:


> Guess the OP just recieved 6 sets of proline strings then rite.


I am a dealer of Proline. Not the owner


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Looking good Rgarbarino! Nice


----------



## trophytaker75

Fire&Ice said:


> I am a dealer of Proline. Not the owner


Oh so you are advertising for proline and your self.Dont really matter just post like this is generally from the consumer not from someone that stands to gain money out of the advertisement


----------



## Zach_Harmon

trophytaker75 said:


> Oh so you are advertising for proline and your self.Dont really matter just post like this is generally from the consumer not from someone that stands to gain money out of the advertisement


Alright WHO CARES. :noidea:  

The strings look nice, and the eye candy is great as well! :thumbs_up


----------



## Fire&Ice

trophytaker75 said:


> Oh so you are advertising for proline and your self.Dont really matter just post like this is generally from the consumer not from someone that stands to gain money out of the advertisement




ProLine BowStrings is now a sponsor of Archerytalk.com 

Are you?


----------



## trophytaker75

Are you? I really dont care but has changed my views on a few things no big deal strings look great hope you both make lots of money.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

another


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Zach_Harmon

Lookin great! :nod:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Thanks Zach:thumbs_up Joe knows Bowstrings......LOL


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here is updated pic of my Rig with the B-stinger and the Spot Hogg


----------



## Zach_Harmon

Your Mathews is set up EXACTLY how I would set it up. Down to EVERY last thing, except I would be using a Limbdriver rest. Other than that, good choices in all your brands :thumbs_up :wink:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Sweet!*



Rgarbarino said:


> Just strung up my bow today. I have yet to see this color combo: black, mountain berry and fluorescent yellow with clear halo serving.
> 
> Check it out!


Looks sweet man! :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## whitetail25

Good looking rig Fire....:thumbs_up


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeah,*



whitetail25 said:


> Good looking rig Fire....:thumbs_up


+1 :thumbs_up


----------



## Fire&Ice

Thanks I hope to get a Monster later this year! And have Joe do his thing!


----------



## jrs

*Great strings*

I'm very happy with my Proline strings. Joe also went out of his way to make time to install them while I was in town. I've had my strings/cables on for about a year now and no stretch or peep rotation. 

Here's mine in Flo. green and brown with brown end serving.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

looking good as usual Joe...:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Fire&Ice

What no more Proline shooters?


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here is another shot of My "Fire&ice" colors from Proline strings:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Plenty more to come....I'll post up customers bows, and just string sets too.
I don't think my camera will hold as many pics as how many strings we build a day  LOL
I'll get a few good ones up..

Thanks everyone and glad to hear everyone likes their ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ill be posting mine up tommorow nigh hopefully.... Hope to get the S2 strung up as soon as i get them


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Takeum

WOW,,, Looking good Joe! Smoking colors!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

Takeum said:


> WOW,,, Looking good Joe! Smoking colors!



Thanks Takeum, appreciate it.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Just got my set today and got the S2 strung up .. will post pics tonight thanks joe strings look great ... all the guys at target world were askin about ya


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

*Pictures*

Here are some pics ... camera is bad ... colors are Flo. Green and Black


----------



## trophytaker75

*ProLine* said:


>


That is a sweet looking set!!!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



trophytaker75 said:


> That is a sweet looking set!!!


You like those 
Those are good colors together.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Here are better pics of joes work ... Also my bottom limb had a new tattoo


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice TAT I have 2 on mine:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## Fire&Ice

Make all your friends :greenwithenvy: when you get-->


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

TTT.... Love mine just shot alot of arrows with them today


----------



## Fire&Ice

Make all you Freinds :greenwithenvy: when you get Streak Freaks from







$70 TYD!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Zach_Harmon

I think I am about ready to get some Pro Line bow strings! :darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Zach_Harmon said:


> I think I am about ready to get some Pro Line bow strings! :darkbeer:


Just Let Joe Know you are ready Zach! He would be happy to Build you some! I have 9 more sets coming this week and 6 more on order. They are great Strings they sell way to easy around Here!! I have never had one customer not love them! I have sold to guys with new 2009 Bows to get the Stock sets off ASAP. the one guy never set his bow up til he got his proline string from me.


Jeff


----------



## MHansel

Hey Fire&Ice

How does that floating yoke work out with the idle lean, and the string tracking straight off the idler at full draw???

The floating yoke has me kinda curious


----------



## Zach_Harmon

Fire&Ice said:


> Just Let Joe Know you are ready Zach! He would be happy to Build you some! I have 9 more sets coming this week and 6 more on order. They are great Strings they sell way to easy around Here!! I have never had one customer not love them! I have sold to guys with new 2009 Bows to get the Stock sets off ASAP. the one guy never set his bow up til he got his proline string from me.
> 
> 
> Jeff


haha alright man will do I just picked up a new elite a few days ago, does he make a 24 strand string for the Elite bows since that is what they require? :darkbeer:


----------



## Tater1985

Zach_Harmon said:


> haha alright man will do I just picked up a new elite a few days ago, does he make a 24 strand string for the Elite bows since that is what they require? :darkbeer:


You bet he does! And you'll love em! Shootin some on my GT500 and they are sexy!


----------



## goofy2788

Well I'm still waiting on my bow to get here to have my strings built for it....going to be a black out AM35 with red/orange/yellow strings with clear halo serving.


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeah*



goofy2788 said:


> Well I'm still waiting on my bow to get here to have my strings built for it....going to be a black out AM35 with red/orange/yellow strings with clear halo serving.


Me too, my DXT is sportin' ProLines, but I believe my new X-force will be getting Streak Freaked! Bow should be in sometime this week, so I'll post pics in the near future. :shade:

Goofy2788, that color combo is going to look sweet on a blacked out bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## Mrwintr

*ProLine* said:


>


 What color is "yeip"? Just wondering if you could list the name of the colors with the pics...?? It would be helpful for me to know the names of these colors in the pics.:wink:


----------



## Deepfryer

hansel said:


> Hey Fire&Ice
> 
> How does that floating yoke work out with the idle lean, and the string tracking straight off the idler at full draw???
> 
> The floating yoke has me kinda curious


Same question For a mathews .


----------



## grey squirrel

Deepfryer said:


> Same question For a mathews .


It's worked out well for my DXT.


----------



## grey squirrel

Mrwintr said:


> What color is "yeip"? Just wondering if you could list the name of the colors with the pics...?? It would be helpful for me to know the names of these colors in the pics.:wink:


I believe these strings in the pic above are silver, green and black speckle.
Joe will have to confirm though.


----------



## Mrwintr

grey squirrel said:


> I believe these strings in the pic above are silver, green and black speckle.
> Joe will have to confirm though.


 Thanks, but I am not just talking about these particular pics, I am hoping people can list the names of the colors for any they show.
It is very difficult to look at BCY's color charts and really get the right idea of what they will look like.
I e-mailed this Proline company earlier and I am waiting to hear back....I want to know what options you can ask for and where in the order form can you list the options....I'm hoping for $70 bucks that Halo serving comes standard at least on the cable...???


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine* said:


>


These are the ones on my DXT
They are Flourescent Orange, Silver and Black
12 strands Orange, 8 strands black and 4 strands silver.
The halo serving is included in the 70.00 price.

Joe will get back with you, I'm sure.

And let me say that ProLine bowstrings are a top notch quality product.
I have over 3500 shots on my DXT with the ProLines and no serving separation or peep rotation whatsoever.


----------



## whitetail25

Joe will be able to help u out..He should be on soon.. Get ya some PROLINE strings....


----------



## Fire&Ice

Our services include:
-Custom String making, made out of 452x and served accordingly to bow model. Serving is offered in Halo material, 3D material, and 2X material...also 62xs.
We have all colors offered in all the materials...offered by BCY.
All for $70 TYD!

No problem! you tell him what you want and thats what you will get! Let me know if i can be of any help

Jeff





Mrwintr said:


> Thanks, but I am not just talking about these particular pics, I am hoping people can list the names of the colors for any they show.
> It is very difficult to look at BCY's color charts and really get the right idea of what they will look like.
> I e-mailed this Proline company earlier and I am waiting to hear back....I want to know what options you can ask for and where in the order form can you list the options....I'm hoping for $70 bucks that Halo serving comes standard at least on the cable...???


----------



## Mrwintr

trophytaker75 said:


> That is a sweet looking set!!!


 Is this set Dark Brown and tan or Black and Tan or other?


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

I loved the floating yoke ... works real good on my S2


----------



## trophytaker75

Mrwintr said:


> Is this set Dark Brown and tan or Black and Tan or other?


They are brown and tan


----------



## *ProLine*

Mrwintr said:


> Thanks, but I am not just talking about these particular pics, I am hoping people can list the names of the colors for any they show.
> It is very difficult to look at BCY's color charts and really get the right idea of what they will look like.
> I e-mailed this Proline company earlier and I am waiting to hear back....I want to know what options you can ask for and where in the order form can you list the options....I'm hoping for $70 bucks that Halo serving comes standard at least on the cable...???


$70 includes your entire set, made with 24 strands, 452x, All served with halo, except the center serving is served with 62xs .021".
Color options are endless... 
If you have any ?s on the colors, then I will be glad to help you.

Now of course, you can create the string/cable sets to whatever you would like...22 strands...3d serving..etc.. Its your set..You tell us what you want..thats what you get..
If you want a particular length...or maybe certain serving lengths, thats what you get. 
Matching loop material included with the order as well. So is the shipping.

I'll get with everyone on email and pms as quick as I can...

Thanks


----------



## Fire&Ice

Morning bump


----------



## grey squirrel

*Gotta keep*

Gotta keep Joe busy!
here's a bump. :shade:


----------



## joffutt1

Proline, Bucknasty, and Crackers are definatley the top 3 string makers here. Prolines are amazing strings. I got some back at the New Years Sale. Glad I did to.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here are some of the ones for my Customers. And my son Likes the Flo Green and Black with Green servings


----------



## Dierte

Flo green/Flo Yellow


----------



## Fire&Ice

Dierte said:


> Flo green/Flo Yellow




Nope I get the RED X


----------



## Dierte

Fire&Ice said:


> Nope I get the RED X


Fixed-you're too quick


----------



## Zach_Harmon

:bump2:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt


----------



## Zach_Harmon

Keep this on the first page! :jam:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Thanks Zach! when will we see your new rig with Proline strings?


----------



## Zach_Harmon

Fire&Ice said:


> Thanks Zach! when will we see your new rig with Proline strings?


Joe will be shipping them out next week. :jam:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Metallic bronze/Black









Autumn/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flame/Sunset Orange/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Eye candy,,,Streak-Freaks


----------



## Yichi

Here are mine that came with my Synergy XT when I bought it. I love em.

p.s. Ignore the table full of crap.


----------



## Fire&Ice

---------------->







<-------------------​


:wav::wav::wav::wav::bump::thumb:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Come Join the Proline group ----> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Sweet!!! Im there


----------



## trophytaker75

*ProLine* said:


>


They look even better on the bow love the brown and Tan after 300 shots they look brand new just like in the pic grest job Joe thanks for the strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Glad you like them buddy... 
Give me a shout if you need anything at all.


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Black








Blue/White








Red/black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Black/Blue Streak-Freaks








Black/Teal Streak-Freaks








Black/Flo.Green Streak-Freaks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Silver








Black/Flrange Streak-Freaks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck.Green/Bronze








Pink/Silver








Green/Bronze


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Predator Camo:shade:
Tan/White/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Tan/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Black/Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Bronze/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'll try to post some more tonight....


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red/white-blue








Sunset/Flrange








Red/silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice

Shoot like a Pro with "Proline"


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Treat your bow to the best..........ProLine Bowstrings !!

You won't regret it!


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Sunset Orange/Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red/White/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck Orange/Speck Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mt.Berry/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Purple/Flo. Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck Orange/Speck Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Bronze/Black/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Flrange


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Tan/Bronze/Speck White


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Yellow/Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

White/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red/Black


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice looking colors Joe!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck Orange/Speck White/Black


----------



## jag8243

Cant wait to get mine. Awesome customer service.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip, appreciate the support


----------



## whitetail25

Cant go wrong with PROLINE!!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

You guy keep posting them Alphamax's are making me think i need to shoot one....but im a mathews guy......... Nice looking rig and them strings look good


----------



## ccasanova

*flo green and flo green/black spec with flo green serving*


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice Green machine!


----------



## trophytaker75

Sweet looking bow and string's congrats.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Very nice rig..VERY nice


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck Flo.Green/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Sunset Orange/White


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yellow/OD Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

White -Blue serve


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red/Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Purple/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

MT.Berry/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/OD Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Tan/Green/Red


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yellow/Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Blue/Purple/Silver


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Blue/Pink!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Speck Orange/Speck Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!
Major-Purple
Minor-Flo.Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!
String
Major-Flo.Yellow
Minor-Red

Cables
Major-Red
Minor-Flo.Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!

Major-Flo.Green
Minor-Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks 
String
Major-Red
Minor-White

Cables
Major-white
Minor-Red


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Fire&Ice

Some great looking strings and Bows!


----------



## grey squirrel

*Sweet*

Sweet !
They look awesome Joe!!!
Can't wait to see them in person!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Joe you are the einstein of string making ... TTT


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hahaha I guess I am!! LOL!!


----------



## grey squirrel

*That will........*

That will prolly stick.........lol

Yeip, einstein.........ha.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

ha ha guess i started something .... ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Lol... Well I will be sure to show off some more of my work soon!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Were working on a few new things... Hopefully get to share soon!!


----------



## supertechy

*strings*

Keep up the good work Joe.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!
Major-Black
Minor-Sunset Orange


----------



## Lee Orth

The orange/white/black is the most awsome I have seen...I wonder what it looks like on a black bow.....ljohttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/gif/smile.gif


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Easter morning bump


----------



## JeffB

Are these strings built to OEM specs-I know they would be length wise, but rather are speed nocks placed and serving applied for an STS/Suppressor? I notice very few of the strings in the pics have this.


----------



## Fire&Ice

If if look at some of the pics speed nocks are placed on the strings that have them from factory. also if you want them you can ad them just let Joe know where you want them. same for the STS serving. But all stings are built to factory specs serving and speed nocks included.

Joe wlll build whatever you want!


----------



## JeffB

Fire&Ice said:


> If if look at some of the pics speed nocks are placed on the strings that have them from factory. also if you want them you can ad them just let Joe know where you want them. same for the STS serving. But all stings are built to factory specs serving and speed nocks included.
> 
> Joe wlll build whatever you want!


Thanks. I just noticed for example on the X force, there were no speed nocks, and that bow has plenty of 'em on the string right outta the factory.


----------



## Mac of Michigan

Fire&Ice said:


> You will love them when you get them! I have over 1,500 shots with mine. They have not moved!
> 
> Here is a pic of mine "Fire&Ice" Custom Color From proline!! I need to get a better pic



What no green and white!? Go State! Gotta love Izzo and the boys!


----------



## *ProLine*

JeffB said:


> Are these strings built to OEM specs-I know they would be length wise, but rather are speed nocks placed and serving applied for an STS/Suppressor? I notice very few of the strings in the pics have this.


We put speed nocks on per request. We have tons of people that ask for us not to, so that they can install themselves. To make sure that they get the most out of their set up.
As far as STS, we can do factory STS servings. But if its aftermarket, then we need measurements. But we have no problem doing it if you can get the measurement to us. 

Good questions, very much appreciated


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well I decided to spend part of my Easter Sunday making some samples up for everyone to check out.
You don't see speckled colors as often as the solids so I figure I would show a few of my favorite.
Solid colors with Speck White/black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Kiwi


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Purple


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Blue


----------



## grey squirrel

*Looks great!*

Lookin' great Joe, seems like the colors keep gettin' sweeter and sweeter!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flrange


----------



## Fire&Ice

Einstein AKA Joe of string making is in the lab building great looking strings as always!! Them look sweet..........


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

MT.Berry


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Teal


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Pink


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Purple


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Fire&Ice said:


> Einstein AKA Joe of string making is in the lab building great looking strings as always!! Them look sweet..........


Lol, this is what goes on in the lab when Einstein gets bored....


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Wow joe those strings look great ... i see the einstein name stuck with ya ...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hope everyone truly enjoys all the pictures in this thread, and I promise I am always doing everything that I can to make things more appealing to you. Also flat out enjoy hearing the comments. 
So please feel free to comment on the thread


----------



## grey squirrel

*Einstein*

Einstein couldn't of touched ProLine, way over his head....


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Haha ... i dont think the real einstein knew too much about string making


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip, LOL


----------



## smoke_checked

no elian yet?


----------



## supertechy

*strings*

Keep up the good work.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks!!
Major-White
Minor-blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks!!
Major-Silver
Minor-Speck.Flo.Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

All Black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## ABTABB

Wife's Razor Edge with Pink and Black (the pics don't do them justice) 
The floating yoke was a nice touch, and it works great on this bow.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

WOW, great looking bow! Nice grips too.
Wifey has a very good looking rig...
Oh, and I like those strings too:wink:


----------



## Tecumseh

I will post mine once I get them on my C3. :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Sounds great!


----------



## Wolfey

do you have a pic of a streak freak black/orange speckaled


----------



## tackdriver

*Proline strings............Pics*

Just got strings and cables today and they are SICK!!!The color is fire and black with black serving took a few pics so you can see the quality .loops are served perfect and tight .The only down side is these go to a bow I sold last week so ill have to get another set.Proline Rocks...:rock:


----------



## trophytaker75

Joes string's are awesme I love mine.


----------



## bow111

looks good am interested in some.


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Proline rocks! :darkbeer:


----------



## swamp buck 17

*bow sling/wrist strap*

Where are you guys finding those colored bow slings. I've looked all over and can"t find one. Yours looks awesome!:darkbeer:


----------



## tackdriver

*Proline strings............Pics*

Just wanted to post my string and cable I just got from them.These strings are SICK!!!The color is fire and black with black serving.Snapped a couple of pics so you can see how nicely they are served.Way to go Proline.....:thumb:


----------



## tackdriver

forgot the pics...


----------



## seather

Nice Strings, that is a sweet combonation of colors man. :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

*Proline strings!*

Will be posting pics of my Proline strings soon..... Anyone have pics of theirs?


----------



## jag8243

TTT Proline all the way. Great customer servive. Will have pics soon.


----------



## Guest

OK. Now i get it..... LOL. Thanks Mods!


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Sweet looking strings


----------



## ABTABB

Besides making a GREAT set of strings, and the GREAT service that comes with them, Joe is just a Great Guy to deal with. I had an Unusal request for Joe a couple days ago and I won't go into details, but He went out of His way to help out a total stranger, that really, really needed it.


----------



## dahuntinmachine

Good looking strings on your bow! I may have to consider that combo.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Truly appreciate all the good words everyone...
We all try very hard to make everyone happy, and always try our dangest to help. Thats what its all about, helping other archers.

Thanks again guys...


----------



## heavybows

Those are some nice strings. Do you build longbow strings to? Marlon


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We sure do.
We build compound, modern and older.
We build for traditional Longbows & Recurves.
We build for High performance Recurves(Olympic style recurves)
We also build for crossbows.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



ABTABB said:


> Besides making a GREAT set of strings, and the GREAT service that comes with them, Joe is just a Great Guy to deal with. I had an Unusal request for Joe a couple days ago and I won't go into details, but He went out of His way to help out a total stranger, that really, really needed it.


Just glad I was able to help out


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Let's see some more Proline's on your rigs.....:darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Here's my X-force after being ProLine'd*

Here are some pics of my ProLine'd X-force 6.......
The strings are flo yellow and red and are of the wicked looking Streak Freak series by ProLine. 
Joe did some awesome work on this rig for me, it's shooting great....!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That sure is pretty....


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice looking rig grey squirrel.....Where did you get that B-stinger from


----------



## Fire&Ice

sat morning bump


----------



## U of M Fan

*ProLine* said:


>


I love those!!!


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00

Got any sample of black and white spec with black for a blacked out bow or anything elde that would look good on a all black bow?


----------



## jag8243

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782477

Love them.


----------



## jag8243

Post #1004


----------



## jag8243

Here is more pics


----------



## Fire&Ice

Need String/cables...............then you need to get some Prolines!


----------



## treeman65

Are they getting serving seperation on Mathews by the cam?????????
I have a set comming this week and hope I dont have this problem anymore.


----------



## Fire&Ice

treeman65 said:


> Are they getting serving seperation on Mathews by the cam?????????
> I have a set comming this week and hope I dont have this problem anymore.




I have a switchback with Proline string/cables. I have 3,000 plus shots on them they look like new


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## venom shooter

Any spec. flo. purple/ spec. flo. yellow?


----------



## stangfreek94

*ProLine* said:


>


Loving these.
What's the color combo to ask for? Thanks


----------



## littleredgto

*Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow, Black*

Just received my new set from ProLine and put them on this evening, they look great! They are Flo. Orange, Flo. Yellow and Black. Parker ULT31 & ProLine's, great combination!

Thanks Joe!


----------



## vonasemj

*Streak Freaks*

After a little issue, and Joe promptly taking care of it, I finally have my full set of Streak Freaks. They look awesome! They are dark brown and flo. green with white halo. I think it really sets off the Realtree HD Green. I still have to get it all timed up and within spec, but I couldn't wait to post some pics.


----------



## PSE Kid

i dont have these strings


----------



## KiddRoss

Just ordered a pair for my new vulcan! cant wait! Sunset orange, Silver, Black with clear halo!


----------



## JeffB

EDIT - I posted wrong picture- this is the one I meant 











Wow . What are the colors used on the dark green/silver-ish looking string (between the purple and yellow ones on the left) ? I think thats the prettiest string combo I've seen (for my tastes). I've been putting off getting a new string/cables, but its getting tougher to hold out seeing these :lol:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Pics


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Plenty more pics to come...


----------



## Fire&Ice

up up up


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice

Bump lets see them Strings....I know there are more Proline shooters out here


----------



## bownut65

PSE Kid said:


> i dont have these strings


then why did you post here. You also should have then if you want the best.


----------



## Fire&Ice

hey Joe we need some new pics up in here............


----------



## jwg1976

My GT500 w/ Prolines


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ok Jeff, You asked for them....haha


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well 14 hour day is over, I'm going home guys. 
I'll be sure to post more pics tonight at home, or tomorrow at the shop.
Hope you enjoy the ones posted today 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Fire&Ice

As alwayS sweet looking strings Joe!


YOU ARE THE MAN WHEN IT COME TO STRINGS!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks!!


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## mach x

*ProLine* said:


>


Joe, what a nice looking set of strings, exactly the same combo as you made for my all black AM32. They look great in the picture but they look even better installed on the bow. Solid as a rock, as expected. I will post a picture when I get the sight in and it all set up. Thanks.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



mach x said:


> Joe, what a nice looking set of strings, exactly the same combo as you made for my all black AM32. They look great in the picture but they look even better installed on the bow. Solid as a rock, as expected. I will post a picture when I get the sight in and it all set up. Thanks.


Those did look pretty amazing. Many people have been following your lead on that style of Streak-Freaks. The two Minor colors. 
Those turned out great, be sure to get pics of your bow with them on. 
Thanks!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice

*ProLine* said:


>



WoW look at that! Im guessing it's a 70lbs 27.5 draw with a Limbdriver and a sword sight and it's going to live in Michigan......HA HA


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Mayyyyybeeeee....:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Check this out!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=954450


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Man oh Man, you gotta see those Alien strings in person...they look amazing on that bow!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Part Alien Part Proline


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Glad you like it Jeff,
I am loving that B-stinger and that carbon quick disconnect!! Matches those limbs!! Too sweet dude...


----------



## Fire&Ice

*ProLine* said:


> Glad you like it Jeff,
> I am loving that B-stinger and that carbon quick disconnect!! Matches those limbs!! Too sweet dude...


Yeip the string make it all come together


----------



## Cwilder

Ordered my string from Proline on the 4th came in the mail today. put them on and they are great


----------



## 88notchback

*Strings*

What the heck is up with the YEIP! I don't get it!
Can't wait to get mine!
Notch


----------



## Fire&Ice

88notchback said:


> What the heck is up with the YEIP! I don't get it!
> Can't wait to get mine!
> Notch


*Yeip* you will get them and *Yeip* you will love them


----------



## KiddRoss

Man you guys are lucky, ordered mine month and a half ago, three weeks later wrong size showed up, still waiting for the next pair


----------



## 88notchback

So I guess it is a Little Lap dog Bark?
YEIP! YEIP!

Notch


----------



## stixshooter

I would show you my son's but it's been a month and no strings .... :thumbs_do


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



stixshooter said:


> I would show you my son's but it's been a month and no strings .... :thumbs_do


Before the thumbs down, check out the email to your son. USPS Confirmation numbers shows they were delivered.
Thank you


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Bowhunter n MD said:


> Ordered my string from Proline on the 4th came in the mail today. put them on and they are great


Looks great! Thank you for the order 

They sure do look bright!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter

*ProLine* said:


> Before the thumbs down, check out the email to your son. USPS Confirmation numbers shows they were delivered.
> Thank you



It's odd .. wrong address somehow ?? did they come back to you?


----------



## stixshooter

Thanks for stepping up! You guys are great


----------



## KiddRoss

Proline more than made it right, Great people!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here are my proline's


----------



## joffutt1

so how bout those strings!?


----------



## Fire&Ice

joffutt1 said:


> so how bout those strings!?


Mine are great!


----------



## TH30060X

sweet


----------



## 88notchback

*Plese show me a set of red and yellow!*

I just want to se what mine are going to look like!
Notch


----------



## Takeum

Check out my Envy SS with a set of Pro-line specialty Streak Freak strings in Black/ FLo-green.... Great job Joe!


----------



## soulless

how do those compared to the stock ones from the manufacturer?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Just got mine in from the sale, might not get them on bow for a week or so but will try and post pics asap. Trust me, the kiwi and black they made me look AWESOME!!


----------



## popestev

I would but I don't have mine yet

But I will when they get here


----------



## joffutt1

mine are the flame/black w/ clear halo. Should have been here today but my mail is slow. Should def be here tomorrow. Will be on bow by tomorrow evening. C'mon MAIL MAN!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Justin your right, yours should be to you and ready to go!!! 
Wifes leave out wednesday...  
Pm me when ya get the chance


----------



## Fire&Ice

​









​


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



KiddRoss said:


> Proline more than made it right, Great people!


Thanks guys, glad that you are happy... and now we are too 
We try our hardest.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ill be showin my new set on my new bow off soon ...TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

*ProLine* said:


>


Hey these are sweet ... same colors i chose for my set


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

HA! I forgot about those, well, thats what yours look like... LOL


----------



## stixshooter

*ProLine* said:


> Thanks guys, glad that you are happy... and now we are too
> We try our hardest.


I can see that most impressive ... Thank you


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Looks good joe .


----------



## *ProLine*

Tsmiddy21790 said:


> Looks good joe .


I wiped my screen twice, you put that Period alil far from the end of the sentence, thought something was on screen, Lol


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



stixshooter said:


> I can see that most impressive ... Thank you


Feel free to Pm me if you need anything... or just to say hello.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Takeum said:


> Check out my Envy SS with a set of Pro-line specialty Streak Freak strings in Black/ FLo-green.... Great job Joe!


You have Offically been Freaked! (hope I'm allowed saying that) LOL


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

*ProLine* said:


> I wiped my screen twice, you put that Period alil far from the end of the sentence, thought something was on screen, Lol


ha ha ...


----------



## popestev

Just sent you a PM


----------



## CoolhandLuke

These strings are excellent. As a matter of fact...I need another set!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks!!
Another set!.....fine, ok. LOL


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Morning bump for proline


----------



## CoolhandLuke

just talked to fire&ice... I need a set for a Bowtech Extreme. I PMed him the details. Thanks! I have had mine on my SB for a good while now, I really like them.


----------



## Fire&Ice

CoolhandLuke said:


> just talked to fire&ice... I need a set for a Bowtech Extreme. I PMed him the details. Thanks! I have had mine on my SB for a good while now, I really like them.


This should be your 3rd or 4th set

Did you get the Katera going?


----------



## easyeriq

bump wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt


----------



## Buck Assassin

ttt


----------



## jwg1976

Wow... I got home today and my strings were already in my mail box:darkbeer: Thanks Joe for the fast turn around time. I'll get the strings on this weekend and post up pics for everyone


----------



## utahelk

I am expecting three sets. How did you ship them, UPS Or USPS?


----------



## Fire&Ice

utahelk said:


> I am expecting three sets. How did you ship them, UPS Or USPS?




They use USPS


----------



## jwg1976

utahelk said:


> I am expecting three sets. How did you ship them, UPS Or USPS?


Mine came USPS


----------



## utahelk

*Strings*

The strings showed up today. They look very nice. I don't know how they will shoot, but I will let you know.

Left to right: 

My wifes Diamond Razor Edge. Pink, Mtn berry, silver and purple.

My Hoyt Vantage x7. Flo-yellow&Black and White

My sons Hoyt Trykon XL. Green, Silver and blue.


----------



## BOHTR

Heres mine.......When I first installed them, I had a problem with the cable being twisted to tight and the string not having enough twist when everything was in spec. I gave Joe a call and he went out of his way to make sure I was happy. He ended up making me another set that fit perfect. You just can't beat customer service like that. Thanks Joe.........the strings are Great !!


----------



## utahelk

I got the strings put on the Trykon XL. They seem to just right, will let you know how they last.


----------



## Fire&Ice

Lets see them pics....I know there are more Proline customers out there....


----------



## ddd-shooter

Follow the link for kiwi/black prolines!!! pics dont do them justice

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055116753&postcount=10


----------



## jwg1976

Here are my new Proline's - Green spec, brown spec and grey spec with clear end serving. They came out great, thanks again Joe!


----------



## Infinitey

Wow nice strings guys I might have to get somemyself :wink:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Bump :darkbeer: I know some people have got some prolines they havent posted yet ... lets see them


----------



## KTMRacer

Got mine in this week. Flo orange/tan black spec static yoke and clear halo. Ill post pics later. Put em on one day and shot maybe 50 arrows. Put back in press and set peep and other specs. Had to do a little measuring of the yoke Vs stock Cudas and set the idler lean. 
So far Im impressed. The peep rotation settled super quick. Set my ATA a little short just to see what kind of initial stretch I will get.

Thanks Joe. Kep up the good work.


----------



## krazycurt

AM32 with Proline strings. Nice strings,my bow is quieter than ever.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt


----------



## popestev

I got mine and put them on last week, The shop that put them on thought they might slow the bow down because they are a thicker string, but he said they are very well made strings. After getting back in town and putting it throught the chrono it said I only lost 2 fps so now to see how long they last.


----------



## longnoodle

Got mine friday put themsaterday was shootn292fps now309 loadedwith speed nocks ,nocks bumped 2fps , shop owner couldnt believe it .specially when I told him what I paid. Thanks Proline I







told them purple is where the speed is.


----------



## HAMILTON MICH

*Bow sling*

Where do I get one of those fancey bow slings? I'd like to get one to match my bow string, (Black and Yellow).


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



longnoodle said:


> Got mine friday put themsaterday was shootn292fps now309 loadedwith speed nocks ,nocks bumped 2fps , shop owner couldnt believe it .specially when I told him what I paid. Thanks Proline I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told them purple is where the speed is.


Wow, that looks great!
The purple definately gives it a new look... 

Thanks for posting the great picture, surely appreciate it


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Those rigs are looking great everyone!!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here are a few of My Proline rigs! joes the man when it come to Strings and tuning!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Looking good Fire&Ice!!!!:shade:


----------



## Fire&Ice

*ProLine* said:


> Looking good Fire&Ice!!!!:shade:


I owe it all to you:darkbeer:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt ...


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

*Pics*

Pics after joes strings and tuning


----------



## flybub

*ProLine* said:


>





*ProLine* said:


> Flrange


Are these the same colors? There were no colors with top pic. Bottom pic was part of Joes "Easter" colors on page 5.

The bottom pic according to Joe is Flo. Orange/Speck White/Black. Proline is about to catch an order. too bad I was on vacation during their sale 

Thanks


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

flybub said:


> Are these the same colors? There were no colors with top pic. Bottom pic was part of Joes "Easter" colors on page 5.
> 
> The bottom pic according to Joe is Flo. Orange/Speck White/Black. Proline is about to catch an order. too bad I was on vacation during their sale
> 
> Thanks


Top: Flo orange/Silver
Bottom: Flo orange/speck white and black.

 

Thanks!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Bump...what no more pics? 

Me and Joe can post pics all day long but we want to see yours on your bows


----------



## flybub

*ProLine* said:


> Top: Flo orange/Silver
> Bottom: Flo orange/speck white and black.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for help Joe.


----------



## JeffB

JeffB said:


> EDIT - I posted wrong picture- this is the one I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow . What are the colors used on the dark green/silver-ish looking string (between the purple and yellow ones on the left) ?


BUMP to determine the string colors I asked about awhile back (apologies if it was answered -I did not see it)


----------



## flybub

Jeff B., All of them are solid colors with speck. white/black.

Going Counter-clockwise: Teal, Purple, Yellow, Flo. Purple, Flo. Green, Flo. Yellow, Red, Kiwi, Blue, Flo. Pink, Flo. Orange, Mt. Berry.


----------



## Fire&Ice

Them Streak Freaks look sharp!


----------



## jsimard

Can someone please tell me is proline bowstrings on vacation or something i have been trying to get ahold of them through email and pm i even called them a couple of times no response.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



jsimard said:


> Can someone please tell me is proline bowstrings on vacation or something i have been trying to get ahold of them through email and pm i even called them a couple of times no response.


Well, actually we were, LOl.
Sorry just now seeing that comment.

Well I'm going to fill everyones eyes with Joy with some pictures, please do comment on what you like the best 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Vegas Baby!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## crackedup

Almost forgot to post my strings after I got them. This is my Mt. Berry & Black/White set I got from Joe. By the way Joe, thanks for making me the static yoke with the somewhat late request.:thumbs_up They match my feathers perfectly.:shade:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



crackedup said:


> Almost forgot to post my strings after I got them. This is my Mt. Berry & Black/White set I got from Joe. By the way Joe, thanks for making me the static yoke with the somewhat late request.:thumbs_up They match my feathers perfectly.:shade:


Glad you like them!!! 
No problem on the static, not a problem at all


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## NocBuster

Any strings with Red, Yellow and blue??


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



NocBuster said:


> Any strings with Red, Yellow and blue??


Vegas style...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well That is it for today!!!
I got to get back in there an build strings...................:darkbeer:

Hope everyone enjoys the pics, and please do comment!! Makes the threads that much better!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Chris/OH

Do you have any pics you could post of Scarlet & Gray. Was looking into getting new strings for my XT.
Thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip sure do....


----------



## ddd-shooter

Those monsters sure look sweet!!


----------



## goldtip22

Any chance that set of black and flame strings is mine  Can't wait to get my Omen pimped out.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



goldtip22 said:


> Any chance that set of black and flame strings is mine  Can't wait to get my Omen pimped out.


Hmmm....Just made a set of Flame/Black,for an OMEN
Wonder where their heading to:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Great pics Joe!!!



Let see some on the Customers Bows...I know that they are out Here


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks Jeff!

Yea I know there are tons of them lurking out there! Lets see some of those sweethearts!!


----------



## Backyard Archer

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1001259


Great strings. Excellent quality.


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'll be sure to get more pics up in the next couple days 
Got tired posting all of those...Lol


----------



## flybub

Here are my new strings on my Vectrix. 

Flo. Green/Speck White/Black. The pics don't do these strings justice, this is a great color combo and the green really stands out!!

[URL="http://







[/URL]

I'll have more pics later, gotta let the camera charge for a bit. Great job Joe!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great looking bow!
Yeip, those colors look really good!!! Very sharp...
Be sure to get more pics 

Thank you!!

Joe


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great strings. Excellent quality.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I tried taking a pic from your thread of your commander with our strings on it. :wink:


----------



## Chris/OH

Thanks Joe, I will be ordering next week.
Thanks



*ProLine* said:


> Yeip sure do....


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Looking forward to it 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Trev D

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


>


My Monster looks sick!! Cant wait to get my hands on it..
Thanks alot Joe:thumbs_up


----------



## trophytaker75

*5000*

I know you guys have seen allot of pics of Joes strings and they are sick looking strings and very well built ,and I know most have you have seen my strings and my bow with the Proline strings on it,but how many of you have over 5000 shots on your Proline strings????How many of you have seen a set of Prolines with over 5000 shots on them???Well now you can say you have seen them.Here is a few pics of my Prolines with 5000 shots on them. In the beginning of this hole test I started with 15 strings from diff.makers it quickly got narrowed down to 2.I left this set on my DXT for a long term testing and several have shot this bow and commented on how well the strings look and how they look brand new they almost fall over when they hear how many shots they have on them.After 5000 shots thier is no stretch,creep or peep rotation of any kind I tune bows on a daily basis and test many products so I think it is safe to say I know when I see a great set of strings. Joe you done a great job and these are the best strings I have ever used.


----------



## herd97

Great post..........some of thee BEST strings I've ever shot and very nice people to do business with. Can't wait to buy some more!!!


----------



## herd97

I may have missed them this thread is so long...but where are the NEON GREEN and ORANGE strings at??? Thats my FAVORITE.........


----------



## Fire&Ice

trophytaker75 said:


> I know you guys have seen allot of pics of Joes strings and they are sick looking strings and very well built ,and I know most have you have seen my strings and my bow with the Proline strings on it,but how many of you have over 5000 shots on your Proline strings????How many of you have seen a set of Prolines with over 5000 shots on them???Well now you can say you have seen them.Here is a few pics of my Prolines with 5000 shots on them. In the beginning of this hole test I started with 15 strings from diff.makers it quickly got narrowed down to 2.I left this set on my DXT for a long term testing and several have shot this bow and commented on how well the strings look and how they look brand new they almost fall over when they hear how many shots they have on them.After 5000 shots thier is no stretch,creep or peep rotation of any kind I tune bows on a daily basis and test many products so I think it is safe to say I know when I see a great set of strings. Joe you done a great job and these are the best strings I have ever used.





Yeip I had well over 4,000 shots on my Switchback with Joes/Proline strings they looked new and Most Mathews bow are hard on the serving around the cam. :wink: I am getting to restring me new bows (Monster and AM32) with Proline but the clocks ticking my deere season starts oct 1st


----------



## *ProLine*

WOW!! Thanks for the kind words TT75, I truly do appreciate it!! 
We sure do put a lot of work into what we do. We know and understand that we can not make every single customer happy, but we sure are going to try 

Thanks alot

Joe
ProLine BowStrings




trophytaker75 said:


> I know you guys have seen allot of pics of Joes strings and they are sick looking strings and very well built ,and I know most have you have seen my strings and my bow with the Proline strings on it,but how many of you have over 5000 shots on your Proline strings????How many of you have seen a set of Prolines with over 5000 shots on them???Well now you can say you have seen them.Here is a few pics of my Prolines with 5000 shots on them. In the beginning of this hole test I started with 15 strings from diff.makers it quickly got narrowed down to 2.I left this set on my DXT for a long term testing and several have shot this bow and commented on how well the strings look and how they look brand new they almost fall over when they hear how many shots they have on them.After 5000 shots thier is no stretch,creep or peep rotation of any kind I tune bows on a daily basis and test many products so I think it is safe to say I know when I see a great set of strings. Joe you done a great job and these are the best strings I have ever used.


----------



## glass3222

Joe,

I sent you a PM, and just wanted to see if you got it. Thanks.


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## mathews xt 600

My AM 35 with Prolines


----------



## Fire&Ice

Let see some pics with some kills


----------



## trlcavscout

Here is a set of flo green/black on my 06 Allegiance. Need another set of the same colors for my GT500!


----------



## NBBairn

here's my instinct with its new strings. Many thanks Joe, they're really really good. Awesome in fact! AtA & brace were absolutely spot on - no twists required. Like the floating yoke - again no twisting required to straighten up the wheel


----------



## newram05

Excuse my ignorance but what exactly does a good set of strings do for a bow? I've got a 07 Truth (bear). I've got the factory strings on, so what improvements will I see from a good set?


----------



## EnglishKev

*My strings*

Heres mine on my Hoyt Razortec.
Yellow/black twist, Flo-green/black twist, Mountain berry, OD green servings.
Looks and shoots real good!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice


----------



## reezen11

wish i knew how to post pictures on here i would show you guys a beautiful mt berry and silver string on my reezen. thanks joe


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Glad you like them 

Enjoy!


----------



## Neuralgia

Joe,

PM sent.

Dan from Costa Rica


----------



## reezen11

ordered another set the other day thanks again joe


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'll be sure to try and post up some creative sets sometime this following week!!  
In the mean time, come on people, show them off!!!! 

Thanks everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

just looked at all the string colors again and still cant get away from mt berry and silver.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip, that is a great combo...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Double Streak Freaks...
Major-White
Minors-Red & Blue


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here is my newest set....






























If you have never had or seen Proline String/cables you really need to see Joes work. THEY ARE THE BEST I HAVE SEEN/SHOT!!


----------



## bucktrout

Matching yellow and black


----------



## jbsoonerfan

My silver/red/black

Great Strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Wow, nice looking rigs...

GLad everyone is enjoying their strings 

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Spikealot

Just another set of Joes strings with over 5000 launches off them.
Still havent moved, stretched, turned, seperated ...
They are GREAT !!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Just ordered 3 sets of strings on sale. 
Makes four sets so far. Not a better string maker on AT, if you ask me. 

The best customer service I have ever seen. Great company to work with!


----------



## reezen11

just got my other set of strings today . thanks joe another awesome set of strings sent my way. mt berry and black . great looking set.... does not get any better than this ..


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

a few Pics so far... Still have tons to download to Photobucket...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I will be putting more pics up again tomorrow 

Thank you everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Looking good Joe...


----------



## reezen11

keep em coming joe love to see string color options up close.still trying to figure out what color i want for the old z-max.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## JeffB

*ProLine* said:


> a few Pics so far... Still have tons to download to Photobucket...



WOW- those are beautiful Joe. I am totally digging that :thumb:


----------



## Tiggie_00

I just got my ProLine Strings and the loops arent holding up. Here is a picture before I even shot the bow. Plus I didnt recieve any Dloop. Also the free yoke was served in black and didnt match the red serving. Also a fine red powder is coming off the strings. Im not sure if thats normal. HELP!


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Can anybody tell me exactly what colors are used in this? I'd like the same colors, assuming it's flogreen/black/tan with clear halo serving?


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Little help?


----------



## supertechy

RugerRedhawk said:


> Little help?


I have a set just like that Black,Flo green,Metallic bronze


----------



## bowtechboy62

Ok ive been through every page on this thread and the strings look great. Ive now seen ALMOST every string color and string color combination known to man EXCEPT (and i may have missed it) just straight BLUE and YELLOW. Does anyone have this color?


----------



## RugerRedhawk

supertechy said:


> I have a set just like that Black,Flo green,Metallic bronze


Thanks!


----------



## ryersonhill

*ProLine* said:


>


wow what are those for a color combo


----------



## bowtechboy62

Ok ive been through every page on this thread and the strings look great. Ive now seen ALMOST every string color and string color combination known to man EXCEPT (and i may have missed it) just straight BLUE and YELLOW. Does anyone have this color?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Let me see if I can't find something through all my pictures... There just has to be a blue and yellow in there, lol.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## ryersonhill

Here's a pic of the strings Joe made me for my Monster, wow rock solid thanks Joe!


----------



## ryersonhill

Detail around the Cam and Yoke all done in clear so i don't miss any of the color


----------



## joffutt1

*ProLine* said:


>


is this black serving or silver serving?


----------



## reezen11

heres a pic of my year old proline strings mt berry and silver . still like new.:smile:


----------



## reezen11

Fire&Ice said:


> Let see some pics with some kills[/QUO
> last day bow season


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## reezen11

where did my pics go to???


----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Everyone needs to post up their pics... 
I have some that I'll be posting next week.... quite a few.. Also a bunch of the Maitland USA string sets


----------



## reezen11

ttt.


----------



## Fire&Ice

Monday Morning Bump......Great day to order you some Prolines


----------



## reezen11

need some new strings? call today dont delay. 513-259-3738


----------



## nathanielg03

Kinda hard to see...but strings are Proline blue/white and black/white, great strings!!


----------



## D Mayes

Was wondering if anyone had pictures of purple and flo yellow? Thinking about that or purple and flo green but would like to see color before deciding.


----------



## reezen11

check the other proline thread . sure joe has a pic of that on there


----------



## reezen11

great strings here folks . prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump for ya!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



nathanielg03 said:


> Kinda hard to see...but strings are Proline blue/white and black/white, great strings!!


NICE!!! Thanks for the Pic!


----------



## AR&BOW

I can't wait to try out my first set of PL strings/cables.:wink:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

click here to get your strings ordered today WWW.ProLineBowStrings.COM


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

will be posting pics soon.:shade:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt. for proline


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

am i the only one bumping this thread for joe?


----------



## reezen11

must be


----------



## reezen11

^^^


----------



## reezen11

pics coming tomorrow


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Friday bump


----------



## reezen11

sorry guys ome from work long day and no pics tonight will get some up soon


----------



## reezen11

up again cmon guys need some help here keeping this ttt. cant do it by myself


----------



## reezen11

but i guess i will have to


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt for a excellent set of strings.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

wow i cant beleive i am the only one bumping this thread. come on proline guys


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## KY TPR 974

Just wanted to say I received my GT500 back this morning from Joe and the strings and cables are impeccable!! I had him supertune it as well, its fantastic! The only bad thing was I robinhooded the 6th arrow I shot thru it after getting my sight set.....

Thanks to Joe for an awesome set of strings and cables and an excellent tune job!!


----------



## reezen11

anybody seen joe? is he buried in strings and cant get to the phone?


----------



## reezen11

KY TPR 974 said:


> Just wanted to say I received my GT500 back this morning from Joe and the strings and cables are impeccable!! I had him supertune it as well, its fantastic! The only bad thing was I robinhooded the 6th arrow I shot thru it after getting my sight set.....
> 
> Thanks to Joe for an awesome set of strings and cables and an excellent tune job!!


ahh finally some help.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## RNO

Give me a few more days, Payment made on the 6th, it takes 7 - 10 business days. 
My string and cables should be here next week. Give yourselves a pat on the back, it was threads like this that prompted me into giving Proline a try. 

I'll get a photo as soon as I'm done with the setup.


----------



## vftcandy

Bump for ya....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## va limbhanger

Thinking about getting a stringset for my Monster 6. I sure would like to see some pics. of a monster in prolines and clear halo. Probably going with a red and black combo? By the way the prolines I put on the Reezen are still holding up and looking like new!


----------



## reezen11

order up your proline strings today


----------



## joffutt1

va limbhanger said:


> Thinking about getting a stringset for my Monster 6. I sure would like to see some pics. of a monster in prolines and clear halo. Probably going with a red and black combo? By the way the prolines I put on the Reezen are still holding up and looking like new!


i had some flame/black with clear halo on my Monster and didnt like them at all. They looked cheap for some reason since the halo was more of a white haze. Get fl. orange and red with red serving around the cams and orange serving at the cable guard. IT LOOKS 1000% better. Very cool .


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## va limbhanger

joffutt1 said:


> i had some flame/black with clear halo on my Monster and didnt like them at all. They looked cheap for some reason since the halo was more of a white haze. Get fl. orange and red with red serving around the cams and orange serving at the cable guard. IT LOOKS 1000% better. Very cool .


I sure would like to see a pic. of that setup! I'm pretty conservative when it comes to accessories. I'd mostly like to keep the stringset some form of red and black, and I like the look of the clear halo instead of seeing all that serving. If I could I'd get solid black for the string and solid red for the cables and yokes, but I want to be able to see the twist in the strings to keep the twist rate between 1"-1 1/4", and be able to divide the two string halves for things like my peep sight. I don't want to "Bling" my bow out, but I do like the quality of the Prolines.


----------



## Florida

*ProLine* said:


>


What color combo is this and what servings? Thanks


----------



## reezen11

not sure of the colors but i beleive that is clear halo servings


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order your strings online @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

heres some more strings to look at . mt berry /silver and blue, clear halo end servings .





THANKS AGAIN JOE YOUR STRINGS ARE AWESOME.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## proliner1

some nice looking strings there....


----------



## proliner1

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I am going to try my hardest to really post up some pics as much as I can.

We build an amazing amount of cool looks sets a day, and i need to make sure were showing them off!! 

Thanks everyone 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## proliner1

cant wait to see some more color schemes joe . looking for some silver and black ...


----------



## RNO

Over a month late on my end for the follow up. More interest in reloading some long range varmint slayers than my bow at this time. Late but here are some closeup photos to show the quality. I'm very happy with the product at this time, now I just need to start on wearing them out.


----------



## proliner1

RNO said:


> Over a month late on my end for the follow up. More interest in reloading some long range varmint slayers than my bow at this time. Late but here are some closeup photos to show the quality. I'm very happy with the product at this time, now I just need to start on wearing them out.


some more of joes fine work


----------



## proliner1

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Shout out to ProLine BowStrings Pro-Staff for 2010 so far...


Logan Wilde Wins Iowa Pro-Am

Logan Wilde Wins Arizona cup

Logan Wilde Wins Texas shoot out

Keith Trail Wins Texas ASA Pro K-50

Keith Trail Wins Augusta, GA Pro K-50

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event and set new record, Arizona Cup

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event, Redding CA 

Here is what our staff has done over all for 2010

5 WINS

9 TOP 3

2 Team Event WINS

National Team event RECORD

2 Gold Medals in Junior World Championship

And the most recent at the Gold Cup

Silver-Cody Thompson

Keith Trail- 5th place


----------



## JJ77

*Color*

I know this is an old post but started looking for some strings and like the looks of yours. What color combo is this? Thanks.

Jamie



*ProLine* said:


>


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well thank you for the interest.

Those are, Black/Silver/Speck.Flo.Green 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Deepfryer

*ProLine* said:


> Well thank you for the interest.
> 
> Those are, Black/Silver/Speck.Flo.Green
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


I think I like that color combo :thumbs_up.........................................................................................................but that would mean I would have to set up yet another bow...................I'm thinking, I not so much like the color.....:wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Well You just need to keep on putting them bows together!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I have quite a few pics on the camera.. I'll be posting up SOON


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks!

Bunch of the sale orders already sent out... and literally everything before the sale of course

Keep the orders rolling in! And be sure to post pics when you get them on 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Post pics, new or old, of your ProLine BowStrings!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## proliner1

heres one


----------



## proliner1

back to the top for proline strings


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and place your order today for a set of hassle free strings that wear like iron and look simply amazing


----------



## reezen11

back to the top for proline strings


----------



## reezen11

order up some strings by calling .513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com.. 
__________________


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11

I will be posting some new pics soon


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings. they simply can not be beat..:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

keeping them in view /:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

if i get the time i will be posting pics tomorrow  gotta help the wife straighten up the house a bit company coming from out of town


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## fowl_natured

Red & Silver w/silver serving on NBA Genetix. They turned out great. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set .:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check these strings out!


----------



## reezen11

man these are some excellent strings here joe. i dont know what your secret is but it works perfect whatever it is your doing dont quit.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> man these are some excellent strings here joe. i dont know what your secret is but it works perfect whatever it is your doing dont quit.


Man I am getting excited for my strings now :darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline...:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline back up.


----------



## reezen11

the best 75.00 i ever spent on anything was a set of proline bowstrings. they are great.


----------



## BayouBob

I think Joe stretches his strings between two bulldozers. They come ready to shoot and stay exactly stable. Throw him a challenge; he loves to experiment.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BayouBob said:


> I think Joe stretches his strings between two bulldozers. They come ready to shoot and stay exactly stable. Throw him a challenge; he loves to experiment.


Yeip :shade: I am pretty sure it might even be between to freight trains.


----------



## reezen11

I don't know what he does but it sure works good


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a fact!


----------



## Bucks N Boars

Heres mine!


----------



## reezen11

make your bow happy  with some new proline strings....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bucks N Boars said:


> Heres mine!


Good looking rig :darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

man i need to take some new pics and get them on here. but in no rush because they are the exact same as the others i posted . i am stuck in the mt berry and silver rut. they look awesome thanks again joe.


----------



## whitetail25

I will have some fresh pics up as soon as I get the computer fixed up... Keep the pics coming guys..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

whitetail25 said:


> I will have some fresh pics up as soon as I get the computer fixed up... Keep the pics coming guys..


Can't wait to see what they look like! :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get some more pictures to hold me over while my strings are on the way...:darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets get some more pictures to hold me over while my strings are on the way...:darkbeer:


no new pics yet dustin.. coming soon though..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think I can predict the future! I bet they will be mt berry and silver :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I think I can predict the future! I bet they will be mt berry and silver :lol3:


man your good how did you do that? lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> man your good how did you do that? lol


Lucky guess :secret:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move proline back to the top where it belongs


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings. :shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

get your prolines ordered today


----------



## reezen11

lets keep the pics coming... love seeing the different creations joe builds.


----------



## MaraRagle42141

Not to bad.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> lets keep the pics coming... love seeing the different creations joe builds.


Yep plus it will help tie me over until my new set gets in.


----------



## reezen11

keeping proline at the top:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pics.


----------



## reezen11

ttt.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Post up your proline string pics.


----------



## reezen11

i know there is more prolines out there . lets see em:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

allright i will post some pics. but you cant get jealous dustin. lol:thumbs_upnotice the peep is perfectly straight .. and close attention to the details in the end servings.. these strings are simply amazing... if you want to shoot the best shoot prolines..


----------



## whitetail25

Looking good!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Wow Forrest those strings look amazing! I do like that perfectly straight peep. I really need my Proline's to come in. I was shooting on sunday in the heat and my other string creeped a ton! I have my nock point change by close to 3/8"  I know I won't have to worry about that with Proline.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out reezen11's bow man that is sharp.


----------



## wilkersonhunter

here is mine joe build me for my strother infinity


----------



## reezen11

Good looking strings there let's keep em Coming


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wilkersonhunter said:


> here is mine joe build me for my strother infinity


Those look great!


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your prolines . you wont be dissapointed one bit..::thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline bowstrings
:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing Proline back to the spot light where it belongs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline back up.


----------



## reezen11

order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


Don't wait to long or season will be here and it will be to late to change them up.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


www.prolinebowstrings.com :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 since I can't type the website correct apparently :doh:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 since I can't type the website correct apparently :doh:


lol its ok dustin ... we all make mistakes...:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in view:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hello everyone,

Just trying to visit all of our Threads, as I really have not been able to for the past couple weeks. We have been very busy and just trying to make sure I keep up on the orders 
Which we are definately staying up with them 

Thank you for all the continued support everyone!

513-259-3738 OR www.ProLineBowStrings.com

I WILL TRY MY HARDEST TO GET SOME PICS UP THIS COMING WEEK!!!! lol

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

i will have some more pics to post soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for some awesome strings!


----------



## reezen11

show me your prolines! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to get them on the bow this evening.


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com to order yours today:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Order up...:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Proline to the top where it belongs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning proliner's lets see some more pics of your threads....


----------



## reezen11

i have some new pics coming soon..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well Forrest I got my prolines on, and they look sweet! I forgot my camera's cable at work so I can upload them until monday but they are awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well here are the pics of my new strings at long last


----------



## reezen11

visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or cal 513-259-3738


----------



## Williy Bashmore

If you wish me to post my string picks , the fee is $100, just pm me, yes I take paypal.


----------



## *ProLine*

No Fee, No fee, Lol. Post away


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lol lets see the strings please!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

to order your prolines call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline bowstings


----------



## reezen11

do what i did go to www.prolinebowstrings.com and enjoy some hassle free strings. these strings are simply amazing. 1000,s of shots on them now and no peep rotation, or string creep at all. thank you once again joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best strings I have shot. Words simply don't describe how awesome these strings look.


----------



## reezen11

order today in time for season.


----------



## reezen11

to order your proline strings either call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just set up my bow with 80 lb limbs and Joe these strings are great still no creep or rotation out of them. :thumbs_up. 80 lb bows are a lot harder on the strings so this is a little more impressive then it sounds :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back where it belongs..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal. 

I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come. 

Thanks
Dustin


----------



## bowdoc302

I cant wait to see mine...........................

How many more days? Wait I just ordered them yesterday......................dang keep forgetting Black/red/silver for a black warthog.......................its waiting I will check the mail soon. lol


----------



## reezen11

i told you dustin proline strings cant be beat. keep up the good work joe.






05_sprcrw said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal.
> 
> I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come.
> 
> Thanks
> Dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline


----------



## reezen11

order today by visiting prolinebowstrings.com or calling 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will answer all your questions and take your order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> order today by visiting prolinebowstrings.com or calling 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will answer all your questions and take your order.


 back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets order some strings


----------



## reezen11

lets put proline bowstrings back up where it belongs.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back to the top


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pics of these awesome strings.


----------



## reezen11

I have some coming soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see them Forrest.


----------



## reezen11

they are going to be very sharp looking thats for sure.. oh did i mention their quality is second to none?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> they are going to be very sharp looking thats for sure.. oh did i mention their quality is second to none?


As always, now you have me thinking that you must have went off the normal color combo.


----------



## reezen11

yes i did ,, on 2 of them anyway. lol i had to get 1 mt. berry and silver string in the bunch though..lol





05_sprcrw said:


> As always, now you have me thinking that you must have went off the normal color combo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lol can't wait now.


----------



## reezen11

strings came today ... awesome as usual joe . just need time to get them on and take pictures to post here. i will give you a hint ... one is for my daughters bow,and she chose the colors. i even like them they are very sharp looking....


----------



## reezen11

here is a set that i got for my daughters bow. purple and silver with purple end servings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking sweet, I have a set of purple and black coming for my girlfriends bow.


----------



## reezen11

smile:lets order some prolines today . i hate to see joe get a break from building strings....:smile:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I have a Maitland Retribution, and luckily Rob had the foresight to put a first class set of strings and cables on his bows...and I can tell you these Prolines are awesome. I couldn't be happier with the quality of these Prolines that came on my bow.


----------



## reezen11

putting # 1 back to the top


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move these great strings back to the top


----------



## bowdoc302

Out of curiosity, what is the normal build time and shipping time on the strings?


----------



## bowdoc302

strings arrived today....beautiful, will post when they are installed later today


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowdoc302 said:


> strings arrived today....beautiful, will post when they are installed later today


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today do not delay. you will be thankful you did.
visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


----------



## hunt2live2hunt

ahhh man those strings look sick!!!! I really wanna string mine now with proline! How good IS the bowstring actually though.


----------



## *ProLine*

Thank you for the great words everyone  We do appreciate it, more than you can imagine.

Yes Rob at Maitland USA is all about quality, and he decided that ProLine BowStrings was a perfect match for their bow Line. Glad you like them 

How good are they really??
Well, we have quite the unique building techniques.. that have been tested under some of the most strenuous testing done. We have spent more on testing equipment than what we make in a years time...and we build a lot of strings  But if it was not for our testing, we could not possibly build the strings with the knowledge that we have. We understand what it takes to build a high quality string and cable set..down to the last details. All to create a string and cable set that will not Creep... no rotation.. and no serving seperation. And if in the event, any of those do happen, we have it covered with a 6 month warranty. 
I really think that we go above and beyond, and that is why I started this company. From a 1 man show, to now having a small family of employees. Its amazing.

Thanks again everyone 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great answer Joe, and Amelia got her strings in last night I got them put on a few things I need to tweak and then we will get some pictures taken. :thumbs_up Thanks again


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for my favorite strings


----------



## reezen11

hunt2live2hunt said:


> ahhh man those strings look sick!!!! I really wanna string mine now with proline! How good IS the bowstring actually though.


to answer your question i wont have anything but prolines on my bows ever again. trust me i have tried a few and none come close to proline...


----------



## asa1485

hunt2live2hunt said:


> ahhh man those strings look sick!!!! I really wanna string mine now with proline! How good IS the bowstring actually though.


Soo far, I am loving mine. Not a bit of trouble. I have a thread about it http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321083&p=1058873640#post1058873640 if you care to check it out.

But here are a coupl pics of mine. They really do not do them justice. They are gorgeous well built strings.Flo orange and Mtn Berry



View attachment 904485
View attachment 904486
View attachment 904487


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> to answer your question i wont have anything but prolines on my bows ever again. trust me i have tried a few and none come close to proline...


+1 They are taking everything I am throwing at them and laughing in my face. They are very awesome Joe really knows how to build a quality string.


----------



## rrambo

i need some strings... does the website not work?? what forms of payment do they take??


----------



## asa1485

I dealt with him through AT. Try pming Joe. His username is *Proline* here on AT


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rrambo said:


> i need some strings... does the website not work?? what forms of payment do they take??


The website is down right now because he is redoing it. If you give them a call Miss Amanda will help you out. 513-259-3738


----------



## rrambo

asa1485 said:


> I dealt with him through AT. Try pming Joe. His username is *Proline* here on AT


Thanks!


----------



## rrambo

*quick ?*

Also, do you have to measure your old strings or can you give them the model of your bow and they will know?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rrambo said:


> Also, do you have to measure your old strings or can you give them the model of your bow and they will know?



You can do it either way I personally just told Joe what bow model I had and they year of it.


----------



## rrambo

05_sprcrw said:


> You can do it either way I personally just told Joe what bow model I had and they year of it.


nice.. thanks.. didn't want to have to take the old strings off until I get the new ones...


----------



## asa1485

Yep. If you still can make out the label on the bottom, that is all he will need. Most of the string makers have a list of most of the bows lendths in them if you do not know what they are and in some cases if they don't, they will contact the bow manufacturer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rrambo said:


> nice.. thanks.. didn't want to have to take the old strings off until I get the new ones...


Yep you should have no problems and I am telling you that you will flat out love these strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more of your porline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Joe back up to the top where he belongs.


----------



## reezen11

lets put the best back up.. call 513-259-3738 and ordeer your prolines today


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got my first double, thanks to the proline strings


----------



## reezen11

call 513 -259-3738 to order your prolines today. you will be amazed in the performance of these strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up


----------



## reezen11

7 days of rain and when the moment of truth came my proline strings came thru for me just as i knew they would....
thanks again joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is an awesome bear Forrest!


----------



## reezen11

call today and get yourself some prolines. youll love em
513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

great strings great guy great service , what more can you ask for


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite strings. If you want to get a set of your own just give them a call 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

looking for some top quality strings ? look no further than prolinebowstrings.com.website is getting a facelift but you can order over the phone by calling 513-259-3738 miss amanda will help you with all your questions you may have. 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables that will give you no hassles at all..


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!

Keep orders rolling everyone, ProLine BowStrings just WON the GOLD Team event for the FITA event in Chula Vista!!
Hopefully we take the Gold overall!!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip!
> 
> Keep orders rolling everyone, ProLine BowStrings just WON the GOLD Team event for the FITA event in Chula Vista!!
> Hopefully we take the Gold overall!!!!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Great shooting guys!


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best strings you can get .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and miss Amanda will help you get set up with some of the greatest strings ever made.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings can not be beat, call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will get you all setup....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move these back into the light. Joe makes the best string I have shot to date. Give them a call you will be happy you did. 513.259.3738

Dustin


----------



## reezen11

come on folks lets order some prolines today, tell miss amanda forrest sent you...
call 513-259-3738 to order yours ....you wont be dissapointed ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:thumbs_up Gotta love these strings 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

lets order some prolines today, call 513-259-3738 and get yours on the way.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Joe and Miss Amanda a call today and get some very good strings coming your way. 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

amazing strings excellent service . top notch . call and get yours today
513-259-3738


----------



## *ProLine*

Be sure to post pics of your strings everyone!!

We put out hundreds and hundreds and hundreds and hundreds a month! Lol. Be sure to be part of this thread as much as possible please 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## mathews xt 600

Looking good Joe, love the pics!!!


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## reezen11

looking good joe , order yours bt calling 513-259-3738


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!

Everyone look back a page too, it changed pages as I was posting pics

Joe


----------



## CardiacKid74

I really like the tri color you do with the I guess you cna call them tracer stripe with the third color...


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Wow Joe you have a lot of great looking strings in here are the first ones posted brown silver and black?


----------



## reezen11

Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


Yep the few lucky people that Joe picks will absolutely have a great gig. These strings are truly one of a kind!


----------



## reezen11

lets keep the orders rolling in. call 513-259-3738 and get yours today your bow will thank you


----------



## reezen11

hey tim if your ever in the market for a nice dependable set of strings , proline bowstrings is the place to go ...





CardiacKid74 said:


> I really like the tri color you do with the I guess you cna call them tracer stripe with the third color...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to get some of the most problem free strings you can get.


----------



## reezen11

Putting proline back in the spotlight


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move my favorite strings back up.


----------



## reezen11

website will be back up soon , in the meantime you can call 513-259-3738 to order your strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up for Proline


----------



## jkf140

Do you have any pics of a Flo yellow/black combination?


----------



## reezen11

check the first few pages of this thread i am sure there is a pic here..




jkf140 said:


> Do you have any pics of a Flo yellow/black combination?


----------



## reezen11

BACK UP for DUSTINS favorite strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Wow those pics really show some of the quality strings Proline puts out. I aint going anywhere else anytime soon. As long as Joes building Im buying!!! Have a great night!!!


----------



## reezen11

if you want quality and exceptional service , look no further than PROLINE BOWSTRINGS. call 513-259-3738 to order yours today . website will be back up and running soon.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Got to love the pics. Call Proline for some great Strings @ 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for the best strings available!!! Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Proline strings back up.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is still looking for a few more supporting staff members . p.m. proline here on a.t. for more info.
heres the link to the thread.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1334921


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome company to get involved with!!! Going up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some more Prolines


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> BACK UP for DUSTINS favorite strings.


You can say that again! :thumbs_up Call 513 259 3738 and get your bow the best strings out there, you can thank me later


----------



## peregrine82

Just a suggestion but when you post up your strings add text that lets us know what the colour combinations are. I saw one I really liked but don't know what is is.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

peregrine82 said:


> Just a suggestion but when you post up your strings add text that lets us know what the colour combinations are. I saw one I really liked but don't know what is is.


Can you quote it to bring the picture to this page I might be able to help you identify the colors.


----------



## *ProLine*

peregrine82 said:


> Just a suggestion but when you post up your strings add text that lets us know what the colour combinations are. I saw one I really liked but don't know what is is.


Good suggestion, Thank you I do appreciate that.

Tell me which post number and I can tell you the combo if you would like.. 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Can you quote it to bring the picture to this page I might be able to help you identify the colors.


like dustin said bring up the picture to here and i am preety sure between Dustin and myself we can give you a idea..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Its great to have a product like Proline strings and cables that you can always bank on being 100%. Thanks Joe..keep it up!!!


----------



## CTS21

*ProLine* said:


>


Love these strings!! Do you ship to Canada and how much do the strings cost? The website is down......


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome strings with 100% customer service!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite string company.


----------



## *ProLine*

$75 and yes, we ship to Canada. Free shipping! We ship anywhere in the world, free!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> $75 and yes, we ship to Canada. Free shipping! We ship anywhere in the world, free!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738 you wont be sorry!!!


----------



## reezen11

red and black with black end servings.




CTS21 said:


> Love these strings!! Do you ship to Canada and how much do the strings cost? The website is down......


----------



## CTS21

*ProLine* said:


> $75 and yes, we ship to Canada. Free shipping! We ship anywhere in the world, free!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That is awesome!! Expect an order!!



reezen11 said:


> red and black with black end servings.


It's like you can read my mind! That was my next question!!


----------



## reezen11

CTS21 said:


> That is awesome!! Expect an order!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you can read my mind! That was my next question!!


glad i could help. your gonna love your new prolines for sure.. yeip!


----------



## *ProLine*

CTS21 said:


> That is awesome!! Expect an order!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you can read my mind! That was my next question!!


LOL Forrest your getting pretty good at that!

Hope to hear from you soon, we do appreciate your support CTS21

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for proline


----------



## reezen11

those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings .


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings .


TTT for Proline!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 for the best strings I have ever had on my bow.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

lets see your prolines love seeing different colors , gives me new ideas.


----------



## asa1485

AM35 with red and flame with red serving

View attachment 925987
View attachment 925985
View attachment 925986


----------



## asa1485

Fire&Ice said:


> Here are a Few to get it started!


Dang, wish I had a patch!! LOL Looking good


----------



## *ProLine*

asa1485 said:


> AM35 with red and flame with red serving
> 
> View attachment 925987
> View attachment 925985
> View attachment 925986


If you need a patch, I'm sure I can do that  Lol.


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great Company with awesome service!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> If you need a patch, I'm sure I can do that  Lol.


Those patches to look good! :thumbs_up


----------



## CTS21

When is the website going to be up?


----------



## centershot

Used my new ProLine strings on this antelope buck. Great strings, great price - excellent service.


----------



## reezen11

excellent strings excellent service top notch all the way around. you cant go wrong with proline bowstrings. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get yours... YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the early morning crowd


----------



## 05_sprcrw

centershot said:


> Used my new ProLine strings on this antelope buck. Great strings, great price - excellent service.


Great shooting.


----------



## reezen11

trust me when i say , that these strings are by the far the BEST strings i have ever used in my life. i have tried several A.T .string makers and NONE that i have tried are close to the quality of these strings. no more shoot and then twist this twist that untwist this untwist that just to get the peep back in place where it was the day before.axle to axle stays dead on , timing stays dead on brace height stays dead on. peep never rotates at all. now thats good strings.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and orderr or ask any questions you may have about these top notch strings from a top notch group of folks.. 
thanks again Joe for making such a great product.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*ProLine* said:


> If you need a patch, I'm sure I can do that  Lol.


Joe, I'd love to get a ProLine patch if you would like to hook a ProLine brother up!


----------



## asa1485

*ProLine* said:


> If you need a patch, I'm sure I can do that  Lol.


Thanks Joe. PM sent


----------



## mathews xt 600

Take advantage of the sale Proline is having at only $55 a set including shipping and loop material. Call 513-259-3738 to order


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> trust me when i say , that these strings are by the far the BEST strings i have ever used in my life. i have tried several A.T .string makers and NONE that i have tried are close to the quality of these strings. no more shoot and then twist this twist that untwist this untwist that just to get the peep back in place where it was the day before.axle to axle stays dead on , timing stays dead on brace height stays dead on. peep never rotates at all. now thats good strings.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and orderr or ask any questions you may have about these top notch strings from a top notch group of folks..
> thanks again Joe for making such a great product.


Now ain't that the truth! I will second every thing Forrest said they are great I have had strings previous to this that I spent more time tuning then I did shooting.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Now ain't that the truth! I will second every thing Forrest said they are great I have had strings previous to this that I spent more time tuning then I did shooting.


i know just what your saying the last batch of strings i had were a nightmare to try and make work for me.. YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> i know just what your saying the last batch of strings i had from another maker were a nightmare to try and make work for me.. YEIP!


they werent prolines!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i know just what your saying the last batch of strings i had were a nightmare to try and make work for me.. YEIP!


I had teh same issues and it was so bad I honestly thought I screwed up form and formed a tad bit of target panic over it. Luckily I have been able to fix all that now that I have good strings back on the bow and it shoots the same as it did the shot before every time :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are on sale now for a limited time . 55.00 a set . this wont last forever so hurry up and get yours at this low low price while you can. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get your order in and any questions you may have answered...
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

here you go finally found time to set up my z max with my proline strings. black and silver with clear halo end servings. :shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> here you go finally found time to set up my z max with my proline strings. black and silver with clear halo end servings. :shade:


Looks awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

thanks dustin. you going out this weekend ?




05_sprcrw said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea I took tomorrow off to go down and help cut more firewood over for my uncle who had shoulder surgery gotta get ready for winter and then will hunt sat and sun the entire day. Are you going to be able to sneak out?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Yea I took tomorrow off to go down and help cut more firewood over for my uncle who had shoulder surgery gotta get ready for winter and then will hunt sat and sun the entire day. Are you going to be able to sneak out?


oh yeah , headed to my camp for the weekend . i think i am going to takes my most recent setup bow with me. it is rifle season here but i havent got the gun out of the cabinet yet... dont think i will at all this year. good luck and put ya down a good one dustin.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> oh yeah , headed to my camp for the weekend . i think i am going to takes my most recent setup bow with me. it is rifle season here but i havent got the gun out of the cabinet yet... dont think i will at all this year. good luck and put ya down a good one dustin.
> YEIP!


Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Good luck to you!!!!


thanks i need it .. lol
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

There should be plenty of people showing off some new strings after this sale!!! Call 513-259-3738 to get your deal


----------



## asa1485

OK guys, need your help. I have a bow that needs some dressing up by Joe and can not decide on the colors. I like the Mtn berry and silver. Also the bronze/black/silver. But was wondering what color combo you guys would go with if it were your bow. Here it is.

View attachment 929610
View attachment 929611


----------



## mathews xt 600

asa1485 said:


> OK guys, need your help. I have a bow that needs some dressing up by Joe and can not decide on the colors. I like the Mtn berry and silver. Also the bronze/black/silver. But was wondering what color combo you guys would go with if it were your bow. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 929610
> View attachment 929611


 Im gonna go with speck yellow and dark brown. I think that would look good


----------



## DXTBIKER

Pro line strings are great strings!


----------



## colbyfieldman22

*ProLine* said:


>


Blue with silver or blue with grey


----------



## reezen11

mt berry and silver sure are sharp...


asa1485 said:


> OK guys, need your help. I have a bow that needs some dressing up by Joe and can not decide on the colors. I like the Mtn berry and silver. Also the bronze/black/silver. But was wondering what color combo you guys would go with if it were your bow. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 929610
> View attachment 929611


----------



## reezen11

blue and silver... YEIP!




colbyfieldman22 said:


> Blue with silver or blue with grey


----------



## asa1485

Thnaks guys


----------



## asa1485

reezen11 said:


> mt berry and silver sure are sharp...


Mtn Berry serving?


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for awesome strings!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

asa1485 said:


> Mtn Berry serving?


I believe that is what Forrest has done.


----------



## reezen11

yes sir mt berry serving. clear halo looks good too..





asa1485 said:


> Mtn Berry serving?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping it up at the top where it belongs!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks guys


----------



## mathews xt 600

bumping it up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Joe back up to the top where he belongs :thumbs_up Give Proline a call 513 259 3738 and get a set of strings on sale today.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

reezen11 said:


> mt berry and silver sure are sharp...


That's what my next set of PROLINES are going to be, that combo looks sweet!


----------



## mathews xt 600

lets see some more!!!


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before the sale ends. at 55.00 a set it wont last forever.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get some new strings today for a great price of $55 @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pics of strings!


----------



## reezen11

sale ends the 19th of this month so get your orders in before it ends..
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get yours before it ends @513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

It won't be long now before the sale ends only 8 days left.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets get Joe as many orders as we can...he could probably use the work lol!!!!


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in view.
YEIP!


----------



## HOYT3065

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

only 7 days left on the sale!!! Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline's for $55 before they go back up to $75.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale this weekend!!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are on sale for 55.00 a set but only until the 19th so get your orders in. no peep rotation no creep no issues at all. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours ..
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Come on and get your strings on sale


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up not to many more days left on this sale!


----------



## mathews xt 600

We should start seeing strings from the sale on here soon. Come on guys show off you strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Only 3 days left on this sale don't miss out at $55 strings or you will kick yourself later for not doing it. Call 513 259 3738 and order today.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some Prolines


----------



## 05_sprcrw

2 days left on the sale! Call 513 259 3738 and get yours today.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Back to ProLine BowStrings!! The sale has been a huge hit, unbelievable amount of orders. Be sure to post up when you all receive!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

well here are some pics ...


----------



## reezen11

couple more


----------



## reezen11

few more


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

There should be some pics coming soon!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> few more


Those are all great pictures! Where did you get the proline patch? I could use one of those.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see them!!! I need a patch to


----------



## mathews xt 600

morning folks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Last day of the sale.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

got it a few years ago from joe... 





05_sprcrw said:


> Those are all great pictures! Where did you get the proline patch? I could use one of those.


----------



## asa1485

They are nice. I am fortunate enough to have a couple as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600

asa1485 said:


> They are nice. I am fortunate enough to have a couple as well.


What about me.........Oh well ttt for the greatest stings on earth!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

I sorry.


----------



## *ProLine*

Looks like I need to order more patches  lol

Ima try to post a few sample pics of colors in a few


----------



## asa1485

Looks like it Joe. 


Man, it is soo hard picking out colors. All of them look soooooo good.


----------



## *ProLine*

Bronze/green-red


----------



## asa1485

Those look really good.


Would you happen to have a sample of flo yellow and flo green with black?


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Bronze/green-red


That is a good looking string there Joe


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks, its a sample, thought it looked mighty good. Lol

Now I gotta do another sample..
Flo.yellow/Flo.green-black


----------



## *ProLine*

Couple pics of in building process
This is Brad, the production manager. And my jig is the one deemed, "Boss". Lol

Wish we could show more of our equipment and process, but can't.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is just too cool Joe! :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks!
I will take pics of our servers too, I can definately show them.

I have some equipment that can't be shown though. I have a guy designing some new items that are secrets too  ha


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta get an edge somehow :thumbs_up


----------



## rodneyroberts32

*New strings*

Well got the new strings put on last night and they look great. going to shoot them today at lunch to get them settled in before I ge tthe peep in.


----------



## MrWinkles

How long till the website is back up?
I wanted to go to the website to see if you make traditional bow strings.
They look like nice strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hello, 
We do make traditional strings as well.

Our website is slow going. Most likely a couple more weeks. Nothing fancy, just trying to do it myself.
As the old site was just getting out dated.

Feel free to call us at 513.259.3738


----------



## reezen11

looking good joe, thanks for the pics..


----------



## reezen11

great strings here folks. proline is having the internet service fixed and will be back up and running soon. so in the meantime joe will be using his phone to access the internet. if you sent a pm and dont hear from him please call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you ...
YEIP!


----------



## asa1485

*ProLine* said:


> Thanks, its a sample, thought it looked mighty good. Lol
> 
> Now I gotta do another sample..
> Flo.yellow/Flo.green-black


Indeed it does. Just so dang hard to decide.


----------



## *ProLine*

Lol that it is! Try having them all right in front of you!!! Ha.

You might need a new bow, to cover more options.. LOL!


----------



## asa1485

Dang, I got 14 bows now!! Wife would probably leave me if I got another one LOL!!


----------



## *ProLine*

LOL! I understand! 
I will post pictures of my collection laid out some time. It will take many pics to cover them all, most cant believe until they see them all! Ha.

14 bows, that's a pretty good variety of options to cover though! Hehe


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning guys and gals!!!! Cool pics Joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Joe back up and if I had 14 bows I would be in the barn sleeping with the horses lol.


----------



## pvoltmer

Joe,

I sent a PM with a question about my strings..Just wondering if you got it and had time to look into it.. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

pvoltmer said:


> Joe,
> 
> I sent a PM with a question about my strings..Just wondering if you got it and had time to look into it.. :thumbs_up


His computers are down and he is working from his phone, if you give him a call they could answer that right away for you :thumbs_up 513-259-3738


----------



## pvoltmer

Just tried to call and nobody answered..  



05_sprcrw said:


> His computers are down and he is working from his phone, if you give him a call they could answer that right away for you :thumbs_up 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

pvoltmer said:


> Just tried to call and nobody answered..


Leave a message and Amanda will call back.


----------



## reezen11

got questions about a order or would like to place a order? call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out. prolines computers are down for the week.


----------



## asa1485

*ProLine* said:


> LOL! I understand!
> I will post pictures of my collection laid out some time. It will take many pics to cover them all, most cant believe until they see them all! Ha.
> 
> 14 bows, that's a pretty good variety of options to cover though! Hehe


Well, I should say 15 with the acquisition of the Matrix. I bet you do have a large collection. Bet they all got some fine threads on them as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for Joe's awesome strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings which just put another one down.
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats Forrest and hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving. s


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## reezen11

had to back out last night as i felt the shot was a bit too far back. i went in at dark to verify the hit and found blood immediatley tracked for a short distance and jumped it up. went back this morning and found it but the coyotes found it first. they had a thanksgiving feast on me.. hated to leave it but knew i needed to do so. 50 yard shot and as soon as i squeezed it off i knew it was to far back. liver shot... 





05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats Forrest and hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving. s


----------



## reezen11

black friday sale starts midnight tonight and runs until midnight tomorrow night. 45.00 a set any color shipped to your door. call 513-259-3738 after midnight tonight . just leave a message for them and they will contact you. 
YEIP!


----------



## KsKid

I see you offer 24 strands. I see some use 22 strands, is there a performance diff?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the Black Fri. sale by calling 513-259-3738.


----------



## reezen11

BLACK FRIDAY SLAE ONLY LASTS UNTIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. check out this thread for further info.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1362150
YEIP!


----------



## KsKid

*ProLine* said:


> Flrange


Joe, this is Flo Org and what?


----------



## *ProLine*

Speck white/black


----------



## KsKid

Joe, I shoot a martin shoot thru system. How much more for a set of "Y" cables to be a able to convert back to a cable guard set up? I sent a PM as well but didn't know if you would get to it before midnight. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

your best bet is to call 513-259-3738 and leave a message if you want to get the black friday deal.




KsKid said:


> Joe, I shoot a martin shoot thru system. How much more for a set of "Y" cables to be a able to convert back to a cable guard set up? I sent a PM as well but didn't know if you would get to it before midnight. Thanks


----------



## VE8R

This might be a dumb question , but do you make strings for older bows with tear drop cable system? If you do How much is one 36" long with Flo Green, OD green, and Bright yellow. Clear servings.


----------



## millerarchery

ordered and payment sent, whata deal, where is proline located?


----------



## VE8R

Bump for question asked, thanks


----------



## *ProLine*

Ve8r send me a pm and will get you going. 

We are located in southwestern Indiana


----------



## mathews xt 600

This thread should be on page 30 after everyone post pics from the sale!!


----------



## reezen11

gotta love my proline strings
YEIP!


----------



## VE8R

*ProLine* said:


> Ve8r send me a pm and will get you going.
> 
> We are located in southwestern Indiana


PM sent, Thanks!


----------



## reezen11

lets order a new set of strings for your bow or maybe you have a friend that could use a new set for his bow they make a perfect christmas gift for the archer... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

up up and away 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning guys and gals!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline back up.


----------



## brudawg

Got home from work Sunday morning and found these laying on the counter. Got the strings put on last night. 2 turns into cable, 2 turns out of string ( hope thats ok). Martin specs are way off with this string length (Martin spec'd 90"). 1/2" short on ATA and 1/4" long on BH. Little under rotated on the cam. If I were braver I would have ordered 1/2" longer string but I didn't know exactly how it would work out. I think it will be ok though. I set my nock point, tied in the drop away, went outside under the lights about 11pm, and got an almost perfect bullet hole x3 thru paper. Put in peep and called it good. Will see how good it shoots today Thanks Joe. Great strings.

Kurt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

brudawg said:


> Got home from work Sunday morning and found these laying on the counter. Got the strings put on last night. 2 turns into cable, 2 turns out of string ( hope thats ok). Martin specs are way off with this string length (Martin spec'd 90"). 1/2" short on ATA and 1/4" long on BH. Little under rotated on the cam. If I were braver I would have ordered 1/2" longer string but I didn't know exactly how it would work out. I think it will be ok though. I set my nock point, tied in the drop away, went outside under the lights about 11pm, and got an almost perfect bullet hole x3 thru paper. Put in peep and called it good. Will see how good it shoots today Thanks Joe. Great strings.
> 
> Kurt


Those are some awesome looking strings :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some more!


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking good!
Sorta stinks that their specs are a touch off on it.. PM me, lets figure out a way to get you into a set that will work perfectly for your bow. That way you get the full potential out of your bow. I can talk to Martin for you, and get a better length than what is listed 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



brudawg said:


> Got home from work Sunday morning and found these laying on the counter. Got the strings put on last night. 2 turns into cable, 2 turns out of string ( hope thats ok). Martin specs are way off with this string length (Martin spec'd 90"). 1/2" short on ATA and 1/4" long on BH. Little under rotated on the cam. If I were braver I would have ordered 1/2" longer string but I didn't know exactly how it would work out. I think it will be ok though. I set my nock point, tied in the drop away, went outside under the lights about 11pm, and got an almost perfect bullet hole x3 thru paper. Put in peep and called it good. Will see how good it shoots today Thanks Joe. Great strings.
> 
> Kurt


----------



## reezen11

now thats customer service and care right there. 





*ProLine* said:


> Looking good!
> Sorta stinks that their specs are a touch off on it.. PM me, lets figure out a way to get you into a set that will work perfectly for your bow. That way you get the full potential out of your bow. I can talk to Martin for you, and get a better length than what is listed
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## brudawg

WOW, that is customer service above and beyond. I sent Joe a PM. we'll see what we get figured out. This is the "problem", if it is one even (NO FAULT OF JOES): 1/2" too short ATA, 1/4" too long BH, and cam rotation looks like this. Any ideas?









reezen11 said:


> now thats customer service and care right there.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea Joe does care and it has shown on AT time and time again!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Looking good!
> Sorta stinks that their specs are a touch off on it.. PM me, lets figure out a way to get you into a set that will work perfectly for your bow. That way you get the full potential out of your bow. I can talk to Martin for you, and get a better length than what is listed
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


And that is why my bow's do not have any other string on them. Proline bow strings for the win :thumbs_up


----------



## VE8R

Hey Joe did you get my PM?


----------



## Arrowhunter

How far are you out on orders? I ordered a set on Fri. Nov. 19th no hurry just wondering.


----------



## reezen11

75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables for your bow . they are the best i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today your bow will thank you.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best strings out there


----------



## nhns4

Mine should be In in a week or so. Can't wait


----------



## ReezMan

what kinda price for a set of string and cables two colors for a pse xforce ss gx bow


----------



## VE8R

I just ordered me a strang!! Ya'll are probably going to laugh when you see what I'm going to put it on, but that's ok.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ReezMan said:


> what kinda price for a set of string and cables two colors for a pse xforce ss gx bow


They are $75 shipped any color combo :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

VE8R said:


> I just ordered me a strang!! Ya'll are probably going to laugh when you see what I'm going to put it on, but that's ok.


I can't wait to see it now


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Arrowhunter said:


> How far are you out on orders? I ordered a set on Fri. Nov. 19th no hurry just wondering.


About 2 weeks right now I believe


----------



## VE8R

05_sprcrw said:


> I can't wait to see it now


It's just a little old school, and what some may call inferior to the bows of today, but it is a nice bow that I shoot nearly every day. Shoot what you can afford ya know.........:embara:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

VE8R said:


> It's just a little old school, and what some may call inferior to the bows of today, but it is a nice bow that I shoot nearly every day. Shoot what you can afford ya know.........:embara:


Nothing wrong with shooting older bows :thumbs_up


----------



## VE8R

05_sprcrw said:


> Nothing wrong with shooting older bows :thumbs_up


Yeah I know they are the only ones that have any adjustability for guys that have longer draw lengths than what is typical these days. It seems like all the new bows I see are sub 30 inch draw. You have to swap cams, cables, blah blah blah to get a 30 inch draw.


----------



## reezen11

good day to order some new strings for your bow. regardless the brand type or harness static or floating yoke any color all end served with halo in a variety of colors ,all for 75.00 shipped to you no matter where you live. zero peep rotation little to no shoot in time. and wear like a steel cable.
call 513-259-3738 and order yours today.
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw

VE8R said:


> Yeah I know they are the only ones that have any adjustability for guys that have longer draw lengths than what is typical these days. It seems like all the new bows I see are sub 30 inch draw. You have to swap cams, cables, blah blah blah to get a 30 inch draw.


That is the truth, I am a 29" draw so I am pretty lucky in that almost every bow out there is "geared" towards me it seems like around here everyone stocks a 29" draw bow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to have pictures of Amelias new bow with her Prolines on them this weekend.


----------



## reezen11

proline strings make the perfect gift for christmas for the archer. call 513-259-3738 to order 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

We should be seeing some pics of the strings that were sold in the big sale!!! Post em up guys and gals


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> We should be seeing some pics of the strings that were sold in the big sale!!! Post em up guys and gals


I have Amelias new bow with Prolines on it, I am hoping to remember to take the camera home from work.


----------



## reezen11

lets order some PROLINE STRINGS.. its a good day to order them up.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I keep forgetting the camera at work :doh:


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

to order the only strings that will ever be on any of my bows call 513-259-3738.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> to order the only strings that will ever be on any of my bows call 513-259-3738.


You can say that again :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are rock solid strings that will give you problem free shooting everytime.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your strings . they also make a excellent christmas gift .. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

05_sprcrw said:


> You can say that again :thumbs_up


ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great stocking stuffers right here.


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump it up


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming in . proline is now about back to their regular 5-7 day turn around time. black friday sale swamped joe with string orders but he loves being buried in strings. 
513-259-3738
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and get some great stockings stuffers that are sure to please.


----------



## reezen11

putting my favorite strings back up.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

*Yeip!* Call 513-259-3738 to place your order for a set of *PROLINE BOWSTRINGS*!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up!!


----------



## reezen11

joe is pretty much caught up with all orders and is now back to his regulatr 5-7 day turn around time. its not to late to order them for christmas.call 513-259-3738 
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11

will be placing another order soon joe as my string was cut by a " new " red eye peep.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to get your Prolines today!!


----------



## *ProLine*

YEIP!! 
Everyone, if you have not received your order as of yet, please do expect it this week. We have been busy busy completing those orders as well as others 

Thanks everyone for the patience.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## asa1485

I bet you guys have been real busy with the black Friday sale.


----------



## *ProLine*

asa1485 said:


> I bet you guys have been real busy with the black Friday sale.


YES SIR!!!
So many orders in one day, WOW! Lol.
Not to mention the orders we already had... haha.

Its been great though, and ALMOST everyones is shipped. If they have not been, then they will be very very shortly!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## asa1485

Glad to hear you doing so good Joe.


----------



## venisonvillain

Do you make them to fit the new alphaelite?


----------



## asa1485

He can make them for any bow.


----------



## sues

I have Joe making me 4 sets for my 2 alphaelite


----------



## *ProLine*

Yes sir!!
We have the specs on the Alpha Elite..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sues said:


> I have Joe making me 4 sets for my 2 alphaelite


That is awesome :thumbs_up what colors did you go with?


----------



## sues

05_sprcrw said:


> That is awesome :thumbs_up what colors did you go with?


I got 2 green alphaelite i getting white with green serving


----------



## mathews xt 600

Got my strings today and just got them on. Got it in tune and timed perfect very quick. Once again Joe has made a perfect set of strings. Man its nice to have so much faith in a company that you know they put there best into the product they make. Ill say it again as long as Joes building Ill be buying!!! Great job Joe and all of the crew at Proline.


----------



## VE8R

Does anyone know what kind of shipping they use?


----------



## *ProLine*

Wow, those look great on the bow!!


----------



## *ProLine*

We use USPS Priority mail. If you have any questions about an order, please give us a call at, 513.259.3738. If we don't answer please leave a voicemail and someone will be with you asap.

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are amazing if you order some for your bow you wont be dissapointed 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sues said:


> I got 2 green alphaelite i getting white with green serving


That sounds like a good combo, I have always thought about doing a green and white string I just was worried white gets to dirty.


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best bowstrings on the planet. rock solid never move. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

try prolines on your bow you can thank me later :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Theres got to be someone out there who wants to show off the new Prolines!!! How Many did they sell during the sales???


----------



## reezen11

up up and away for proline bowstrings
YEIP!


----------



## VE8R

Well here it is Old School blinged out with the help of Proline Bowstrings ( Flo green, OD green, with a streak of Flo Yellow), Bowjax Flo green dampeners, and Archery cat string silencers! The wrist sling was made by me (with the help of Iceman's tutorial):mg::wink: 

It is a old Hoyt Raider at 60 pounds with Sword Apex Hunter sight, and NAP Quicktune 8oo rest.Yes it's slow but super quiet!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put the best back on top, there are a lot of good string makers out there but there is only 1 Proline Bow strings that will be on my bow.


----------



## mathews xt 600

VE8R said:


> Well here it is Old School blinged out with the help of Proline Bowstrings ( Flo green, OD green, with a streak of Flo Yellow), Bowjax Flo green dampeners, and Archery cat string silencers! The wrist sling was made by me (with the help of Iceman's tutorial):mg::wink:
> 
> It is a old Hoyt Raider at 60 pounds with Sword Apex Hunter sight, and NAP Quicktune 8oo rest.Yes it's slow but super quiet!


That sure is old school bling. If it still shoots for ya why not.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600

It doesnt get any better than Proline!!


----------



## reezen11

you can see reviews and add your own on www.archeryreview.net under strings and cables.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving the best back up :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

keep em coming guys..


----------



## asa1485

Flo yellow and flo green streak freak!!

View attachment 958483


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order some Prolines today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

asa1485 said:


> Flo yellow and flo green streak freak!!
> 
> View attachment 958483


Looking good :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

keep em coming 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Order your new threads today 513 259 3738


----------



## buby

couple of shots of my prolines, strings are flawless and spot on specs. thanks proline!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Merry Christmas eve everyone


----------



## reezen11

happy holidays to all
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, if you are wondering what to spend all that christmas cash on and your bow needs strings consider Proline. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.
YEIP!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love that right there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## reezen11

back up for some amzing strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some strings!!!


----------



## Wjackson11x

Got these last week, red with Black/white speckled. Clear halo serving with black center serving. Shoots a lot better, a more solid wall, and feels better. Little to no peep rotation. Thanks Proline!


----------



## asa1485

Very nice looking rig


----------



## reezen11

nice, very nice keep them coming


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## reezen11

order some proline strings to bring in the new year right... 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## nhns4

Got my black Friday stings. But since I'm out of town the wife sent me a pic. Can't wait to put then on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They look great I am sure they will be even better when they are on the bow for you.


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see those strings


----------



## millerarchery

I finally got time to put on my strings on my GT500, great quality, specs are perfect


----------



## 05_sprcrw

millerarchery said:


> I finally got time to put on my strings on my GT500, great quality, specs are perfect


Those look awesome!


----------



## reezen11

very nice .. you cant go wrong with proline strings thats for sure..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## bigdawg1

Here's my Monster and my son's Destroyer 350


----------



## reezen11

lets keep the pictures coming love seeing different color schemes..


----------



## reezen11

post up your pics right here....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

keep those pics coming ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> keep those pics coming ...


+1 I love to see Joe's handy work.


----------



## *ProLine*

Looking great!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

who else has some prolines to show off


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see those strings


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

back to the top for proline strings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see pics of your prolines


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

outstanding strings here order them up today...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The best strings that I have ever put on my bow right here.


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight.
YEIP!


----------



## wyo1bowhunter

*Monster 6 strings*



Fire&Ice said:


> I am a dealer of Proline. Not the owner


So how much for a set for my monster in black and red? Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

wyo1bowhunter said:


> So how much for a set for my monster in black and red? Thanks!


$75 shipped that is Joe's standard rate you pick any color combo and its that simple. 

The wait is approx 2 weeks you could call Miss Amanda and get a more accurate time when you go to order. 513-259 3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 today to order your prolines. Joe really knows how to build them.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 2728 for a small little sale Joe is doing for only 1 week $60 a set and his loose goal is 1 week turn around.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see your threads


----------



## reezen11

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else.. order up today by calling 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message and they will call you back asap
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see those strings


----------



## reezen11

all i can say is joe knows bows and he knows strings... order up while the small sale is still going on. ends on the 26th. only 60.00 a set tyd


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to get yours today


----------



## reezen11

one more day before the sale is over. 60.00 a full set shipped... call 513-259-3738 to order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Joe a call today you will be happy you did. 513 259 3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best strings I have shot


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and order your strings today


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

lets get those pics posted ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pictures of those Proline Threads


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today do not delay... your bow will thank you for doing so. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours from......


----------



## reezen11

just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......



Hope your staying warm Joe, save that cell phone battery for something more important, we will be waiting patiently to hear back from you.


----------



## reezen11

update !! expected power outage length will be 3-4 days so if anyone has a pm. or a email they have sent and have not heard from joe yet hang tight as he is still without power... thanks 
forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this up so everyone knows Joe is with out power for up to 3 more days.


----------



## HoosierGrass75

Ordered a new set from Joe on thursday.....was told their power will be back on and business as usual starting monday the 7th. Can't wait to get the BMXS ProLined, tuned and ready for some 3D and turkeys here soon!


----------



## eljugador

Pix of mine here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1415720


----------



## reezen11

no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
thanks again for your patience on this.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
> thanks again for your patience on this.


I hope Joe gets back up and running soon its gotta be cold there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets see your strings


----------



## double o

05_sprcrw said:


> lets see your strings


You will I'm waiting on them:lol:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

double o said:


> You will I'm waiting on them:lol:


Hopefully Joe can get back up and running soon it sounds like he really took a hard hit down there from the storm.


----------



## reezen11

power is on and proline is back to normal . i am sure his pm. box is overflowing so be patient and he will get in touch with you .. again you can always call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good to hear that he got his power back up and running. Now lets see some pics guys please I like looking at Joe's work


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline :darkbeer:


----------



## reezen11

putting the best back in view..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets see some strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of Joe's work everyone likes to show them off


----------



## sues

I order 6 sets off strings off Joe. Thanks to our great mailing service they lost them would have been nice to post some pictures off Joe's work


----------



## reezen11

sues said:


> I order 6 sets off strings off Joe. Thanks to our great mailing service they lost them would have been nice to post some pictures off Joe's work


what! i would be raising a stink about that for sure...


----------



## sues

reezen11 said:


> what! i would be raising a stink about that for sure...


I rang the postal service and i was told if it didn't have a tracking number it would be like trying to find niddle in hay stack


----------



## eljugador

You send 'em and I'll post 'em.


----------



## reezen11

place your proline string order today, do not delay your bow will thank you and you will wish you had tried proline sooner... 513-259-3738 to order and website is coming back soon....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline


----------



## Bowtoons

Will post pics when I get back home. I'm Down in Bama' enjoying the warm weather. Hopefully my strings are waiting for me when I get there. Also will be ordering another set for my new MR6 I just ordered. Just can't figure out what colors I want.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathewshootr said:


> Will post pics when I get back home. I'm Down in Bama' enjoying the warm weather. Hopefully my strings are waiting for me when I get there. Also will be ordering another set for my new MR6 I just ordered. Just can't figure out what colors I want.


I am jealous would like some warm weather up this way.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best 

Here are a couple bows that he stringed up


----------



## reezen11

bow 800.00 , arrows 100.00 sights 100.00 rest 100.00 proline bowstrings priceless..... order your proline strings today by calling 513-259-3738 80.00 a full set any color/s. end served in halo .. zero peep rotation no creep no serving seperation. 
YEIP!


----------



## THE BULL

strings look awesome...gonna have to get me some....lets see some pro-lines on some Z7's


----------



## HoosierGrass75

*2011 Pro-Lined BMXS*

Got her all set up, the Pro-Lines were spot on as expected and look great!!! YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Sweet looking setup...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

HoosierGrass75 said:


> Got her all set up, the Pro-Lines were spot on as expected and look great!!! YEIP!
> 
> View attachment 1015322
> View attachment 1015335
> View attachment 1015337
> View attachment 1015339


Good looking rig


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

HoosierGrass75 said:


> Got her all set up, the Pro-Lines were spot on as expected and look great!!! YEIP!
> 
> View attachment 1015322
> View attachment 1015335
> View attachment 1015337
> View attachment 1015339


good looking set up. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Rev44

Anyone have a pic of Kiwi/Tan or Kiwi/Black combo? thanks


----------



## adhcountry

pm sent


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some string pics. :shade:


----------



## reezen11

check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


Yep its a great thread first 2 pages are full of nothing but pics!


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart to choose from.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a lot of color options to get just the look you want.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pics who doesn't like pics


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Eat More Meat.

Very happy with the strings so far. No peep issues to speak of. Flor. Orange, Blue, Silver


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out everyone's strings Joe sure builds them great.


----------



## Eat More Meat.

The pictures do not do the strings justice. Have been happy with them so far. Flor. Orange, Blue, Silver.


----------



## reezen11

dont be this guy order your Proline strings today.....


----------



## reezen11

ttt. place your order today by calling 513-259-3738. 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Eat More Meat. said:


> The pictures do not do the strings justice. Have been happy with them so far. Flor. Orange, Blue, Silver.


 Those look awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets see some pics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have some strings they want to show off? I am waiting for mine to get in and then I will show some off


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some string pics even old pics to show how well they wear.


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey 05 sprcrw...

Wana see some cool strings????


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking good Joe :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

And as promised here are pics of the wild string combo I came up with.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have any string pics?


----------



## reezen11

great strings great price great customer service... call 513-259-3738 to order your strings today..you wont be dissapointed or your next set is on me....


----------



## jb_wi

*ProLine* said:


>


Joe, what color combo is this? Thanks


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## blakeman

How much for string and cable and yoke's with speed nock's (5 per top and bottom) like factory ones?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Right now proline is running a special and it is $55 shipped to your door for them with the speed nocks and shrink tubing included. You can order by calling 513 259 3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning:bump2:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Hope to see some pics from the sale here!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

jb_wi said:


> Joe, what color combo is this? Thanks


black silver with black streak????? i think...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


it wont last forever so get your order in while the sale is still going... if you are not 100% satisfied with your proline strings your next set is on me...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump!!!


----------



## reezen11

posting up a color chart of available colors.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great Saturday.......and order your prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

i cant beleive the sale is still going.... man when will he stop the sale? no one knows so order before its to late... 513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings ordered...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i cant beleive the sale is still going.... man when will he stop the sale? no one knows so order before its to late... 513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings ordered...
> YEIP!


These strings are worth the full price but are unbeatable for the sale price of $55 you might as well get a set as a back up come hunting season. This way you can shoot them in and get them ready then if you do have a mishap you can just install the backup set and not miss a beat.


----------



## mathews xt 600

05_sprcrw said:


> These strings are worth the full price but are unbeatable for the sale price of $55 you might as well get a set as a back up come hunting season. This way you can shoot them in and get them ready then if you do have a mishap you can just install the backup set and not miss a beat.


Great idea!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have always done that just ordered my new set a few weeks back to have on hand.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Common lets see some more pics from the sale!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Here are some pics of my Spring turkey shoot with my Prolines... Talk about sweet strings.. Thanks Joe..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome pics. Wish I could get a bird with my bow!!!! I know theres people out there that have there strings on the bow from the sale. What do ya think?


whitetail25 said:


> Here are some pics of my Spring turkey shoot with my Prolines... Talk about sweet strings.. Thanks Joe..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see them!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Someones got to show off the new strings for us.


----------



## whitetail25

Upppp.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats on the awesome bird!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets see your proline strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the morning


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets see some pics!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

There are some great pics in this thread but my appetite for string pics is never fed :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Soooo many choices....


----------



## Frank2126

Is the sales still on?


----------



## mathews xt 600

No Im sorry it ended a few weeks ago. Even at regular price its still a great investment for trouble free shooting. Good luck


----------



## heilman181

Fire&Ice said:


> Time to show off your ProLine BowStrings.


I will post some pictures tonight, I am going to get them installed today! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see the strings. :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant beat prolines...give them a call to order 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its as easy as calling 513 259 3738 and speaking with Amanda!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline strings


----------



## heilman181

heilman181 said:


> I will post some pictures tonight, I am going to get them installed today! :thumbs_up


Here you go! Here are a few close ups! They sure look good on the GT500. :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those sure do look good :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

They look awesome!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda a call today to get your strings 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just got my new silver and black cherry strings. They are fantastic strings and I can not stress to anyone how much quality control goes into these strings. If you are in my area and want to check them out let me know.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I just got my new silver and black cherry strings. They are fantastic strings and I can not stress to anyone how much quality control goes into these strings. If you are in my area and want to check them out let me know.


how about posting up a pic in this thread for us dustin...


----------



## reezen11

i know there are many out there that have proline strings on their bows.. lets see em.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


reezen11 said:


> i know there are many out there that have proline strings on their bows.. lets see em.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings makes a excellent string for your bows. when the moment of truth comes you dont want your strings failing you.. give em a try and see what i mean. if your not happy with them your next set of strings is on me .. how can you go wrong? you dont want to be like this guy


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thats cool!


----------



## reezen11

the crew at proline strings wants to send out a happy 4th of july weekend to all and be safe.. 
reezen


----------



## reezen11

Need strings? Thinking about who you should buy from? Try proline strings if you don't like them your next set is on me. You can't go wrong.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great 4th!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines ordered today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping Proline at the top!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give proline a call today 513 259 3738 or go to their website www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Joe and crew back ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give proline a call to get your own set of these awesome strings 513 259 3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ttt


----------



## eleet31

Back in December I ordered my first set and they are still looking perfect after about 1000 shots. Only the slightest bit of wear on the buss cable serving.

Right after I received mine they had a sale that was to good to pass up, so I purchased a gift certificate for a full set. I sent the gift certificate in yesterday  I don't need a new set just want to have a replacement on hand in case something happens. I went with the Streak Freaks this time cause they look WICKED! Cant wait to see mine!

I just have to fight the urge to replace my current strings since there is no reason to  I will be using proline for a long time to come.


----------



## reezen11

you cant beat prolines strings i have tried ... it cant be done..




eleet31 said:


> Back in December I ordered my first set and they are still looking perfect after about 1000 shots. Only the slightest bit of wear on the buss cable serving.
> 
> Right after I received mine they had a sale that was to good to pass up, so I purchased a gift certificate for a full set. I sent the gift certificate in yesterday  I don't need a new set just want to have a replacement on hand in case something happens. I went with the Streak Freaks this time cause they look WICKED! Cant wait to see mine!
> 
> I just have to fight the urge to replace my current strings since there is no reason to  I will be using proline for a long time to come.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea Joes work is fantastic. I know hes got my business as long as hes building strings!!!


eleet31 said:


> Back in December I ordered my first set and they are still looking perfect after about 1000 shots. Only the slightest bit of wear on the buss cable serving.
> 
> Right after I received mine they had a sale that was to good to pass up, so I purchased a gift certificate for a full set. I sent the gift certificate in yesterday  I don't need a new set just want to have a replacement on hand in case something happens. I went with the Streak Freaks this time cause they look WICKED! Cant wait to see mine!
> 
> I just have to fight the urge to replace my current strings since there is no reason to  I will be using proline for a long time to come.


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart ... all colors in stock


----------



## 05_sprcrw

So many color combos so little time.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Do your bow a favor and get some prolines ordered for it. Its great to know that you have one of the highest quality strings out there that will withstand thousands of shots and still look new.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Shoot with confidence this fall, put some Proline strings on today. I know when that buck I am after comes under my stand that I will not have to worry about the peep rotating. I just need to focus on the shot and that is a good feeling.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Shoot with confidence this fall, put some Proline strings on today. I know when that buck I am after comes under my stand that I will not have to worry about the peep rotating. I just need to focus on the shot and that is a good feeling.


it sure is a good feeling... i wont use any string but proline strings..


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Ill be sure to get some pictures up of mine! Ill be getting them Installed In the next couple weeks. Streak Freaks Major: Flame/Minor: Black!


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone,

Be sure to post some pics of your ProLine BowStrings!!!!

I'm going to try and post some this next week 

I believe were going to have a special Very soon as well 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

another special coming soon!!! be prepared for all the orders ...


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today season for most of us is slowly approaching ... you dont want to end up like this fella///


----------



## mathews xt 600

This is the thread to show them off so lets see them!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best strings I have shot to date.


----------



## fowl_natured

Here is a set of double streaks Joe built for me. They turned out great. Major black w/black serving, Flo pink & Flo. yellow streaks. Pics dont do them justice (second pic is from cell phone). This is my 3rd set of Prolines and they look great as always. Thanks again Joe


----------



## reezen11

now there is some nice color combos .. looking good thanks for the pics...


----------



## White Wizzard

Just ordered my Flo orange, black, and streak of flo green this weekend. Can't wait to get them on and post up some pics.


----------



## mathews xt 600

They should look great!!!


White Wizzard said:


> Just ordered my Flo orange, black, and streak of flo green this weekend. Can't wait to get them on and post up some pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some good looking strings! 



fowl_natured said:


> Here is a set of double streaks Joe built for me. They turned out great. Major black w/black serving, Flo pink & Flo. yellow streaks. Pics dont do them justice (second pic is from cell phone). This is my 3rd set of Prolines and they look great as always. Thanks again Joe


----------



## reezen11

today is a good day to order some new strings... the website is up and running again so you can visit there or call 513-259-3738 to order your strings....


----------



## fowl_natured

ttt for some great threads!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can agree with that these strings are second to NONE.


----------



## mathews xt 600

They look fantastic!!!


fowl_natured said:


> Here is a set of double streaks Joe built for me. They turned out great. Major black w/black serving, Flo pink & Flo. yellow streaks. Pics dont do them justice (second pic is from cell phone). This is my 3rd set of Prolines and they look great as always. Thanks again Joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I sill love looking at those strings FN great color combo!


----------



## reezen11

keep the pics coming . i need some new ideas


----------



## White Wizzard

The switchback is back in action thanks to my new Prolines! Thanks!


----------



## droppixel

Will be going on my bow after this fall season.


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

so what's the difference between the custom strings and the streak freaks. Just the colors?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Streak freaks are different color strings but with major(more strands of one color) and minor(less strands of the other color). They look great and joe can do three colors also. Theres a thread floating around here just for the streak freak design with a ton of pictures.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some good looking strings guys, as usual great work Joe.


----------



## 3994555

reezen11 said:


> another special coming soon!!! be prepared for all the orders ...


when is the special starting?!


----------



## fowl_natured

droppixel said:


> View attachment 1120668
> 
> 
> Will be going on my bow after this fall season.


Nice!


----------



## reezen11

White Wizzard said:


> The switchback is back in action thanks to my new Prolines! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1120661
> 
> View attachment 1120662


thanks good looking rig there...


----------



## *ProLine*

Amazing pics everyone!!!! Thank you so much!!!

About the specific, please bare with me, our sales team is figuring out what we can offer to ArcheryTalk members. We don't need a sale at all, its strictly for all of our great supporters on ArcheryTalk.com
I will try to get it going asap... in the mean time, please just PM me, I'll figure something out for you.

Thanks again everyone, please keep pictures coming!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 3994555

Cool, wasn't trying to sound inpatient. Your product is worth every penny you ask for it and people pay for! I'll be placing another order very quickly!


----------



## *ProLine*

No problem at all, we greatly appreciate the support! And we live being able to offer great deals. We just have to keep them to a price that we won't get over done! Lol. During sales we get hundreds of orders, on top of our normal hundreds per week.. 
Anyone can pm me though, and I'll try to figure something out in the mean time so you can place orders now.. 

Www.ProLineBowStrings.com
Or 
Call us @ 513.259.3738

Joe
ProLine BowStrings



PLEASEEEE POST PICS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Your customer service ROCKS Joe!!! Keep it up


----------



## reezen11

now that is real customer service... Joe never fails to amaze me ... thanks joe and crew for all you do..



*ProLine* said:


> No problem at all, we greatly appreciate the support! And we live being able to offer great deals. We just have to keep them to a price that we won't get over done! Lol. During sales we get hundreds of orders, on top of our normal hundreds per week..
> Anyone can pm me though, and I'll try to figure something out in the mean time so you can place orders now..
> 
> Www.ProLineBowStrings.com
> Or
> Call us @ 513.259.3738
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASEEEE POST PICS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for some great strings, you still have time to get strings put on the bow for this coming season, why leave it to chance. I personally ordered another set so I would have a back up just in case I caught my string on something.


----------



## fowl_natured

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for some great strings, you still have time to get strings put on the bow for this coming season, why leave it to chance. I personally ordered another set so I would have a back up just in case I caught my string on something.


X2 I was also thinking about purchasing a back up set just in case I have a moment of stupidity and have an accident that casues damage to the string while hunting. Nothing worse than being without a bow during season.

Back up for some great strings!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

fowl_natured said:


> X2 I was also thinking about purchasing a back up set just in case I have a moment of stupidity and have an accident that casues damage to the string while hunting. Nothing worse than being without a bow during season.
> 
> Back up for some great strings!


Yep I always take my old string off after it has been shot it so that way I don't have to worry but with prolines I don't have any movement so I started skipping that step when I get a back up set of strings and cables.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep I always take my old string off after it has been shot it so that way I don't have to worry but with prolines I don't have any movement so I started skipping that step when I get a back up set of strings and cables.


maybe i should order a back up set or maybe take the chance end up like this guy and get picked on at camp..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep I always take my old string off after it has been shot it so that way I don't have to worry but with prolines I don't have any movement so I started skipping that step when I get a back up set of strings and cables.


hey dustin maybe you care to help me choose the colors of my next string set ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> hey dustin maybe you care to help me choose the colors of my next string set ..


What color bow is it going on, you know I do love coming up with some crazy color schemes :thumbs_up


----------



## fowl_natured

05_sprcrw said:


> What color bow is it going on, you know I do love coming up with some crazy color schemes :thumbs_up


I bet I could throw out some ideas also. Ya know what they say "Sometimes 2 heads is better than 1" :smile:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

fowl_natured said:


> I bet I could throw out some ideas also. Ya know what they say "Sometimes 2 heads is better than 1" :smile:


Definitely wouldn't hurt anything :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

going on a lost camo reezen... lets hear your ideas...


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT.......and have a great day!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> going on a lost camo reezen... lets hear your ideas...


I think a brown, and natural string would look good, I just have not had a camo bow in a couple years to try the combo out. Also thought about red and brown as a sweet combo.


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Prolines are awsome! Flame/Black Streak Freaks!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant say enough good about Proline bowstrings. Order a set and find out for yourself. 513-259-3738


----------



## *ProLine*

Awesome pics! Thanks a lot! We do appreciate it.


----------



## reezen11

visit the website and check em out.. 80.00 any color any bow shipped to your door...


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Im loving my strings! Over 200 shots now and no stretch or peep rotation! Joe, you should put some of these pictures on your website.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

*ProLine* said:


>


can i see a sample of this string with a streak of brown going through it?


----------



## fowl_natured

reezen11 said:


> going on a lost camo reezen... lets hear your ideas...


Do you like bright & flashy or soft & matching?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> can i see a sample of this string with a streak of brown going through it?


I am sure Joe will have something but that sounds like a sweet idea.


----------



## reezen11

color chart from bcy all colors in stock...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

So many choices to choose from.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


I will second this never had a single issue with my proline strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call Proline or visit their website today to order your own quality strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get them today guys and gals the season is right around the corner, 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

quality at its best right here with proline... call em today @ 513-259-3738 you can also visit the website @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more pictures of those proline strings.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before season starts... you dont want to end up like this guy....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Still plenty of time to order in some awesome proline strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get them today guys and gals the season is right around the corner, 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming .. joe and crew is keeping up just fine with all the orders... still at a quick 3-5 day turnaround time...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> keep the orders coming .. joe and crew is keeping up just fine with all the orders... still at a quick 3-5 day turnaround time...


Gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season is just around the corner with quick turn arounds you still have time to order your strings today.


----------



## reezen11

plenty of time left to get your new strings ordered ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> plenty of time left to get your new strings ordered ...


Yeip I ordered a set for my cousin should be pretty sweet. Blue and flame with a streak of purple and purple servings pretty excited about them.


----------



## Dewey_11

Joe can u post pics of mine when they are done this week. They are flame and black major with silver minor and red serving going on a 2011 bowmadness xs


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Dewey_11 said:


> Joe can u post pics of mine when they are done this week. They are flame and black major with silver minor and red serving going on a 2011 bowmadness xs


That sounds like an awesome set good choice.


----------



## NCDon

I'm not sure what to look for when looking at strings. What separates one string maker's product from another? Is it color, mechanics, price or what? I have a custom string on my bow. I knock and arrow, pull it back and away the arrow flys. I don't understand these types of posts. Help me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

NCDon said:


> I'm not sure what to look for when looking at strings. What separates one string maker's product from another? Is it color, mechanics, price or what? I have a custom string on my bow. I knock and arrow, pull it back and away the arrow flys. I don't understand these types of posts. Help me.


For me things I look for when looking at a string in just pictures its nice uniform serving that doesn't look like its bunched up on itself anywhere, nice even twist in the string itself, how the end loops look, and color combos because there are so many different combos I think about that it helps to see them in person first. 

As far as price goes they are all pretty similar anymore but the mechanics is where string makers set themselves apart. Each one has their own unique and very secret build processes to set themselves apart from the pack. These steps often dictate how well the string is built, and whether or not you get a quality stable string set that is not going to want to move on you all the time. The only real way to test that is to order a set from a string manufacturer and if you like they way they preform you will keep coming back if you don't on to the next maker to meet your needs. 

That is at least how I approach strings, looking in all the pictures you can see all of Joe's products are very consistent telling me that he doesn't cut corners and does the same thing every time to get a good quality string so I keep coming back.


----------



## reezen11

i look for quality that is second to none with a excellent customer service... these strings are built with with special attention paid to every last detail .. joe would not have anything less than perfect leave his state of the art facility.. joe has spent countless hours trying different techniques until he acheived a perfect string. joes equipment was also designed by no other than joe himself to ensure his products are perfect... give proline strings a try i gaurantee you wont be let down or your next set is on me...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ill be getting a new set here in the next week in black and sunset orange so I should have pics up in a week and a half with 3 day service!! Cant beat it


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today!
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order up the seasons close!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Ill be getting a new set here in the next week in black and sunset orange so I should have pics up in a week and a half with 3 day service!! Cant beat it


You sure can't!


----------



## reezen11

looking for strings??? looking for quality and customer service that cant and wont be beat??? than look no further than here PROLINE BOWSTRINGS has all of them. with a wide selection of color options including the streak freak... these strings wear like steel being a long time proline string customer i can testify to the facts stated above...80.00 shipped anywhere any bow any color /s
visit the website for more info on proline or call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have some pics of strings they want to share?


----------



## Dewey_11

as soon as i get mine or get pics of mine i will post them


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ordered today so pics should be here early next week. Flo. orange and black on the XT.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Ordered today so pics should be here early next week. Flo. orange and black on the XT.


Sweet I have another set coming for my cousin hope to get some pics up soon as well. In the middle of moving so it isn't making it any easier.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Ill be moving next Wed. My house is an obstacle course with boxes!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Ill be moving next Wed. My house is an obstacle course with boxes!!!


I hear you there, I am ready to be moved and order restored so I can get back to shooting more.


----------



## jesses80

hear is a set of threads they did for me awesome job and fast turn around thanks again proline.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look awesome!


----------



## reezen11

looking good lets keep em coming folks...


----------



## reezen11

anybody want to help me choose my next string set colors?


----------



## Rockhopper

*ProLine* said:


>


color?


----------



## reezen11

Rockhopper said:


> color?


i think its silver flame and red streak freak... i may be incorrect but i may not be.. if im wrong im awfully close.. dustin has a good eye for the colors he will chime in and let you know ...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looks to me like silver and flame. They look great


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i think its silver flame and red streak freak... i may be incorrect but i may not be.. if im wrong im awfully close.. dustin has a good eye for the colors he will chime in and let you know ...



Nope your spot on, the only thing is the red streak I can see it as well but it may just be more of the flame showing through but I would put my money on a red streak if I were a betting man.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy who built a great company based around great strings!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting it up for the late crew!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets give the morning crew a look at Joe's handy work.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## smalltownkyboy

bump for some GREAT looking strings! Going to pick up a brand new Evo tomorrow and may just have to invest in some of these to break it in. What colors would you recommend for the Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity camo?


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great!

Looking to stay camoish... or a lil pop to it!?

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## smalltownkyboy

A little pop! Something that will make a stand out.


----------



## jesses80

i got a couple bows i will be working on in the winter time and i will be ordering my strings from ya.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

smalltownkyboy said:


> A little pop! Something that will make a stand out.


Blue and yellow?


----------



## *ProLine*

05_sprcrw said:


> Blue and yellow?


Love blue and yellow... how about making it a set of Streak-Freaks though... 
Major- Yellow
Minor- Blue
???


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think that would look awesome.


----------



## BvrHunter

Man I want a set of Prolines soooo bad lol Maybe Santa will be nice and bring me some for xmas this year....say a Blue and Silver set for my Pulse!! Keep up the good work guys! I Hope to place an order soon


----------



## smalltownkyboy

*ProLine* said:


> Love blue and yellow... how about making it a set of Streak-Freaks though...
> Major- Yellow
> Minor- Blue
> ???


That would look great! Im impressed with Proline. How long do they hold? As in serving split.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

smalltownkyboy said:


> That would look great! Im impressed with Proline. How long do they hold? As in serving split.


I have had 3 sets in 2 years not a single one of them has any issues with serving separation. In fact they all look good as new on all three bows very well built strings I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## spoonie08

what kind of turn--around time can one expect if ordering from ProLine BowStrings?


----------



## reezen11

spoonie08 said:


> what kind of turn--around time can one expect if ordering from ProLine BowStrings?[/QUOTE
> 
> 3-4 days...


----------



## reezen11

smalltownkyboy said:


> bump for some GREAT looking strings! Going to pick up a brand new Evo tomorrow and may just have to invest in some of these to break it in. What colors would you recommend for the Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity camo?


how about mt berry and silver...


----------



## reezen11

pics of flame and silver with clear end servings coming soon..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Should have pics up Friday of my new strings for my xt. They are on and solid as a rock!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Should have pics up Friday of my new strings for my xt. They are on and solid as a rock!


Sweet I can't wait to see them. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

i wonder what colors he went with?


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> i wonder what colors he went with?


Flo orange and black spec with clear halo. They are Cooooool!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings simply rock... give them a try and see what you have been missing... 513-259-3738 is the # to call and experience them for yourself....you will thank me...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Flo orange and black spec with clear halo. They are Cooooool!!!


Sounds like a cool combo.


----------



## 77highboy

reezen11 said:


> pics of flame and silver with clear end servings coming soon..


Post up some pics. The pic Joe posted looks awesome.


----------



## Rockhopper

reezen11 said:


> pics of flame and silver with clear end servings coming soon..


want to see


----------



## mathews xt 600

Having trouble with home internet so picks should be coming in the next few days.


----------



## reezen11

Rockhopper said:


> want to see



will be posting pics soon...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great it doesn't even need to be said but I want to see as well :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Showing them off!!!


----------



## SlickHead_Slam

Still loving my strings! Cant tell them from brand new! 



SlickHead_Slam said:


> Prolines are awsome! Flame/Black Streak Freaks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are both awesome looking strings guys!


----------



## reezen11

waiting on strings to show em off...


----------



## mathews xt 600

If your in search of a quality srting and are reading this look NO further you've found it. Call Amanda at 513-259-3738 and start experiencing what its like to enjoy trouble free shooting!!!


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> If your in search of a quality srting and are reading this look NO further you've found it. Call Amanda at 513-259-3738 and start experiencing what its like to enjoy trouble free shooting!!!


couldnt have said it better myself...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep I have a back up set laying around as well so incase the worst happens I will not have to settle on a string I don't want I can still shoot proline happens.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great start to the work week and order up some Prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else got some pics of some strings


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else got some pics of some strings


yes sir just got to get the time and post em ... well take them first..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> yes sir just got to get the time and post em ... well take them first..


I know how that goes lol


----------



## reezen11

visit www.prolinebowstrings for quality ....


----------



## reezen11

will be posting pics soon..


----------



## reezen11

still need to take pictures ... have to get them installed but currently hunting with the bow they are going on...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> still need to take pictures ... have to get them installed but currently hunting with the bow they are going on...


No rush but I am definitely excited to see the pics.


----------



## reezen11

at proline strings joe and his team strive to make every single customer 1000% happy with their strings. if you need strings give proline a call at 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you order and answer any questions you may have before purchasing from them..


----------



## Belicoso

I was told the stock strings on my NB Eclipse are also Pro Line strings,I guess that made to order ones are of better quality,cause the set on my bow is not a quality product compared to some strings on the market today,serving is separating everywhere on the cams and the middle serving on the string is very lose as well.No bash,just an observation and first hand experience.


----------



## reezen11

show me your proline strings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Belicoso said:


> I was told the stock strings on my NB Eclipse are also Pro Line strings,I guess that made to order ones are of better quality,cause the set on my bow is not a quality product compared to some strings on the market today,serving is separating everywhere on the cams and the middle serving on the string is very lose as well.No bash,just an observation and first hand experience.


That definitely is not normal for a set of Proline strings, maybe Joe on here will help you out. I have had them on my Genetix for 2 years now and have had zero issues with separation except in one spot where I clamped my d loop down so hard it separated the serving but that was all on me.


----------



## reezen11

Belicoso said:


> I was told the stock strings on my NB Eclipse are also Pro Line strings,I guess that made to order ones are of better quality,cause the set on my bow is not a quality product compared to some strings on the market today,serving is separating everywhere on the cams and the middle serving on the string is very lose as well.No bash,just an observation and first hand experience.


surely not the norm for proline strings... 
proline bowstrings cant be beat. joe has built thousands of strings and loves doing it therefore your product is flawless but like anyone else he is only human and can make mistakes but rest assured he will make it right with you just let him know... to order call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

putting it back up its been awhile.. yeip!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip any suggestions guys for an all black bow I might be acquiring soon? Wanting something that is just different not sure what to do. Thought about red and brown strings, or some flame and buckskin just not sure but don't want to go with a "standard color combo".


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Yeip any suggestions guys for an all black bow I might be acquiring soon? Wanting something that is just different not sure what to do. Thought about red and brown strings, or some flame and buckskin just not sure but don't want to go with a "standard color combo".


hey dustin i am still thinking on some color combos for ya ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> hey dustin i am still thinking on some color combos for ya ...


Thanks I am still up in the air as of right now, not sure what to try.


----------



## reezen11

i am at a bit of a loss dustin but will continue thinking on it..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i am at a bit of a loss dustin but will continue thinking on it..


Thanks I am kinda stuck right now as well maybe some more pics of others strings will get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## reezen11

maybe a streak freak is in order ? but still need colors


----------



## JezterVA

Ordered me up a set of Prolines today. I have the image in my head of my colors and hope they turn out as cool as my mental picture. I can't hardly wait already!! LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JezterVA said:


> Ordered me up a set of Prolines today. I have the image in my head of my colors and hope they turn out as cool as my mental picture. I can't hardly wait already!! LOL


Sweet what did you go with?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> maybe a streak freak is in order ? but still need colors


Oh definitely streak freaks, if streak freaks were drugs they would be meth, that is how addicted I am to them. I saw them one time and was hooked :lol3:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I ordered a new set of strings for my New Breed Eclipse, I left color combo up to Joe, I only requested that he made it out of the new brownell xs2 material. Joe said the string material is just awesome and has advantages over 452x in every category and is very excited about the stuff. He has some colors now but the full color line up won't be available until around the beginning of December.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Proline has the new Brownell string material XS2 don't forget to ask about it when you order, been hearing nothing but rave reviews on the stuff.


----------



## reezen11

let me know what you think of the new brownell xs2 dustin.. may give it a try myself


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> let me know what you think of the new brownell xs2 dustin.. may give it a try myself


Will do, I am very excited to try the stuff. The thread it was in was pulled but Joe listed up a pretty impressive review and general comments on what he thought of the stuff and lets just say he believes in the stuff.


----------



## JezterVA

JezterVA said:


> Ordered me up a set of Prolines today. I have the image in my head of my colors and hope they turn out as cool as my mental picture. I can't hardly wait already!! LOL


WOW!!!! Ordered and received in less than a week. They actually arrived in Saturday's mail......so 5 days from order til delivery. Thanks a million to Joe and company for such fantastic customer service. I ordered them in the new Brownell XS2. Here's a pic before installation......gonna try and get to my shop sometime this week to have them installed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

JezterVA said:


> WOW!!!! Ordered and received in less than a week. They actually arrived in Saturday's mail......so 5 days from order til delivery. Thanks a million to Joe and company for such fantastic customer service. I ordered them in the new Brownell XS2. Here's a pic before installation......gonna try and get to my shop sometime this week to have them installed.
> 
> View attachment 1206337


Awesome what are your initial thoughts on the xs2?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have the Xs2 material? Looking for others thoughts on it.


----------



## reezen11

JezterVA said:


> WOW!!!! Ordered and received in less than a week. They actually arrived in Saturday's mail......so 5 days from order til delivery. Thanks a million to Joe and company for such fantastic customer service. I ordered them in the new Brownell XS2. Here's a pic before installation......gonna try and get to my shop sometime this week to have them installed.
> 
> View attachment 1206337


sharp looking color combo thanks for posting them


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best!


----------



## sues

I was woudering what it cost for a set off strings for a Hoyt Vantage Elite and shipped to Australia


----------



## reezen11

All strings are 80.00 a set any bow any color/s shipped anywhere


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.203402,-75.601399


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a black friday sale check out the link to the thread here...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629581


----------



## reezen11

sale is over with in 2 days so dont miss this deal it only comes around a few times a year..


----------



## reezen11

one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

sale ends tonight at midnight!!!!! lets keep the orders coming and thanks to all of you have already ordered we do appreciate the opportunity to serve you ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of strings you ordered.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea there should be some posted with all the orders from the sale!!!


05_sprcrw said:


> Lets see some pics of strings you ordered.


----------



## reezen11

show me your proline strings.....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> show me your proline strings.....


Once they come in I will post some pictures up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got word that my new strings were shipping, Joe is pretty excited about them so they must be good


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for the best strings money can buy and the best C.S. in the business!!!


----------



## reezen11

any black friday sale pics yet?


----------



## 302jarvis

Still waiting on mine.


----------



## reezen11

these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give my favorite string maker a call at 513 259 3738 to order some great stocking stuffers for that hunter on your list.


----------



## frdstang90

Anybody have a sample picture of orange/silver/black? thanks


----------



## reezen11

frdstang90 said:


> Anybody have a sample picture of orange/silver/black? thanks


here is one close if not what your looking for cant remember the colors i know orange and black. but not sure what the other color is...


----------



## mathews xt 600

great color combo for sure!!!


reezen11 said:


> here is one close if not what your looking for cant remember the colors i know orange and black. but not sure what the other color is...


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are the only strings that i will be installing on any of my bows..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite string maker!


----------



## dwagaman

Marked for later.:smile:


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale..
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


Its a heck of a sale as well :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Cdpkook132

Holy cow I am excited to get some new threads! Streak freak shoot thru set with some twists! Hope joe nails it.

It another streak freak set as well for the xlr!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Holy cow I am excited to get some new threads! Streak freak shoot thru set with some twists! Hope joe nails it.
> 
> It another streak freak set as well for the xlr!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe will get it right for you, he always does can't wait to see them :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Joe will get it right for you, he always does can't wait to see them :thumbs_up


x 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope all you Proline Fans have safe travels and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sent my order in on wednesday and they arrived today! With Christmas being tomorrow I am amazed. Strings look awesome I will get a pic up soon. Got both sets in the sx2 material.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews xt 600

This is what Proline is all about!!! Looking forward to seeing them.


Cdpkook132 said:


> Sent my order in on wednesday and they arrived today! With Christmas being tomorrow I am amazed. Strings look awesome I will get a pic up soon. Got both sets in the sx2 material.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cdpkook132 said:


> Sent my order in on wednesday and they arrived today! With Christmas being tomorrow I am amazed. Strings look awesome I will get a pic up soon. Got both sets in the sx2 material.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet what color combos did you go with?


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet what color combos did you go with?


wondering the same myself


----------



## Cdpkook132

reezen11 said:


> wondering the same myself


On the pro elite:
Red major yellow minor on the cables

Yellow major and red and silver minor on the string. 

Combination of red and yellow serving.

Xlr:
Red major and black minor for the cables

Black major and red and silver minor for the string.

Red serving all he way around.

Will post pics soon! Just been so busy and haven't even got then installed yet.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Crappy pic. Will post another when they are on the bow.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Love the look of those :jam:


----------



## reezen11

those are sharp for sure..thanks for sharing..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone of you Proline Fans had a great weekend, mine was busy and actually relieved to be back at work and in my normal routine.


----------



## reezen11

have a new longer draw cam coming any day now that should be the perfect chance to put my new threads on ..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## ak68

*XS2 threads*

Here is my new sunset orange/bronze/black strings on my max-1 answer. I have a max-1 with copper shaft stokerized stab to add after ATA.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sweet :jam:


----------



## reezen11

will be listing available colors in the new materials soon..


----------



## cman22

mathews xt 600 said:


> This is what Proline is all about!!! Looking forward to seeing them.


Man I wished mine would get here. Ordered em two weeks ago and I think they are just shipping today.


----------



## gamesticker

*check her out!!*


----------



## fowl_natured

gamesticker said:


> *check her out!!*


I would if I could. Don't see a pic


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more strings


----------



## reezen11

list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon


----------



## reezen11

show me your prolines!!


----------



## gruen99sg

Hey Guy and gals 
Get your pro-line strings at www.stevearcheryarrows.com

Thank you for all the support

Steve Gruenwald
www.stevearcheryarrow.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some more strings always like seeing what others come up with for combos.


----------



## reezen11

proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
thanks 
forrest


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
> thanks
> forrest


my bad guys multi tasking and messed up on the dates... how about feb 3rd for the deadline... will announce new staff by the 5th of feb...
thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great string builder, great shooter, and a great guy!


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> proline is retaking staff applications! Joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. So heres the scoop.. Please send me your apps directly to my p.m. Box. I will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. We apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
> Thanks
> forrest


still accepting apps!


----------



## bowhunter819

TTT for the Best String Set on ArcheryTalk!~


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best string maker on the planet!!!! Thanks for the quality and dedication you offer to your customers!!! Keep it up


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt for the best!


----------



## gruen99sg

Also get your pro-line strings at www.stevearcheryarrows.com

Steve


----------



## 05_sprcrw

gruen99sg said:


> Also get your pro-line strings at www.stevearcheryarrows.com
> 
> Steve


Nothing wrong with that :thumbs_up


----------



## EnglishKev

Yellow/green/red with clear servings, green centre serving in the XS2 material for my old Razortec.
They look great, and will be fitted very soon :thumbs_up
Just waiting for some axle/cam shims to arrive.

Kev


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## bow-legged

Here are mine. Flame, red and orange serving.


----------



## reezen11

very nice
proline strings are still 80.00 a full set any bow any color/s any material... 
call 513-259-3738 to order if no answer leave a message.. 
forrest


----------



## AVENSTOKE

bow-legged said:


> Here are mine. Flame, red and orange serving.




Sweet Colors!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bow-legged said:


> Here are mine. Flame, red and orange serving.


Those look fantastic!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EnglishKev said:


> Yellow/green/red with clear servings, green centre serving in the XS2 material for my old Razortec.
> They look great, and will be fitted very soon :thumbs_up
> Just waiting for some axle/cam shims to arrive.
> 
> Kev



I am loving those!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

gruen99sg said:


> Also get your pro-line strings at www.stevearcheryarrows.com
> 
> Steve


Thats where i just ordered mine! Steves xs2 on his contender look awesome!


----------



## AVENSTOKE

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

loving the pics guys.... keep em coming.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> loving the pics guys.... keep em coming.


I will second that.


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there . 
here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Proline a call today, not only do you get to order great strings, but you get to speak with an actual person. Miss Amanda really knows her stuff and won't have to put you on hold to answer your questions. 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt.. for the Proline crew


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Shoot them up!


----------



## reezen11

staff slots are filling up quickly.... if you want a chance, get me your apps before i run out of spots... thanks again and happy shooting.........
reezen11


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Here is a new set on a 06 Hoyt...*

They tuned super easy. Great quality strings I put on a friends bow. I like two color strings better myself. The Streaks are differant.


----------



## reezen11

dont be like this guy ... order your proline bowstrings today... 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ShootingABN! said:


> They tuned super easy. Great quality strings I put on a friends bow. I like two color strings better myself. The Streaks are differant.
> View attachment 1270965
> View attachment 1270969




Those look great!


----------



## Continuous

*ProLine* said:


> Speck Orange/Speck Blue


what are the little orange knobs on these strings?


----------



## EnglishKev

Continuous said:


> what are the little orange knobs on these strings?



Speed nocks.
On many bows, adding weight to the string in the correct area can add a little speed to the arrow.
They are normally fitted approx 2'' from the cams and can add between 3 and 12fps.

Kev


----------



## Continuous

oh ok my bows have them I just never knew what their purpose was.


----------



## bowhunter819

To the top!


----------



## reezen11

here is a set .. flame and silver!!!!


----------



## DocMort

Here is a couple sets will post another one when the Addiction gets its set


----------



## bowhunter819

Nice looking strings fellas!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Good looking bows/strings here!


----------



## Babyk

these are some great bow strings and they have always been super nice people to deal with......my last set of stings did take longer than expected....I was told that a batch of Flo Green they got was bad and they sent it back....stand up people to call and tell me that instead of just useing it and not telling me.....I got another combo and decided to go with it and recived my strings in like 3 days after the call.....stand up people here


----------



## BowHuntnKY




----------



## Hoyt1977




----------



## Ricky 2feathers

NICE!! What Colors do you think I should put on my new hoyt Vector 32 I won and will pick up on the 15th of Feb.? I want them to realy stand out and make a statement!! Give me some ideads out of all the colors available by Proline! Great Thread!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Best strings on AT!!!


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Back up top!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

TTT let's see some more!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome strings, awesome customer care and short build time...what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

..might have to give those streak freaks a TRY!!


----------



## reezen11

after you have tried the rest try the best .. call and get yours today. 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like a lot of great looking strings are showing up :thumbs_up


----------



## Quikhonda

Wow Im siked to get a new set of prolines, they do make one heck of a string Im having a tough time figuring out what the 3rd color I want..So far I know red , black but want a third color in there to make it pop..


----------



## bristeroutdoors

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

new strings on the way mt berry and silver in xs2... working on a color chart for the xs2 hopefully have it up tonight..


----------



## ArchersParadox

*...close-up of my Black/Silver Proline Xs2 strings on my Alphaburner with a RED Ti Cerakote Peep...*


----------



## ArchersParadox

reezen11 said:


> new strings on the way mt berry and silver in xs2... working on a color chart for the xs2 hopefully have it up tonight..


..streak freaks maybe in Xs2?


----------



## shooter6687

Great looking strings... Wow.....


----------



## AVENSTOKE

They do look great!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking strings


----------



## Quikhonda

Morning Bump for Proline strings!!! Woot Woot!!! its Friday people MORNIN!!!!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

black and silver is a sweet combo!


----------



## reezen11

anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


----------



## bowhunter819

Paradox, nice strings man!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Bump It Up For PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

To the top for Proline!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Proline Is Where Its At!!! Order Yours Today!! 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

ricky 2feathers is working on the color chart for me.. will be up in the threads soon.. thanks rick!


----------



## bowhunter819

Proline.....the searching stops here!


----------



## Quikhonda

Lets see some more setups with proline.. They do make the best.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the Proline morning crowd


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Will have the XS2 Color Chart up this evening for everyone to see. Prolines XS2 Material is one tough customer and with the quality, color selection and great custome service before and after the sale, it makes PROLINE the best choose!! Go Pro! Go Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Proline! !! ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looking forward to seeing some strings in the new material.


----------



## bristeroutdoors

me too!



mathews xt 600 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some strings in the new material.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Will have a set on my Fred Bear truth in the new XS2 Materials before long. I think I will be going with Blue and Fluorescent Green XS2 Colors! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

once you have tried the rest try the best.. try proline bowstrings. if you are not 100% happy with your string i will buy you your next set ! its a win win situation..


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Proline!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Order today!!! Bump for Proline


----------



## Quikhonda

MORNIN!!! Im Lookin forward to getting some new strings from proline. only 2 more weeks vector turbo in hand!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I get to pick up my New Hoyt Vector 32 tomorrow! I won it back in October in our local Big Buck Archery contest and will get to Order my new Proline Streak Freaks for it!! YES!! You can be a winner also!! Just order you some New Proline Strings and Cables for your bow and you will be a winner, as I am!! Order yours today!! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Awsome Guys...Post Up Some Pics When You Get Them On Your Bows!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Keep posting them up!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Will do! Looks like a lot of Guys are switching to Prolines and Others just replacing theirs with new Proline Strings. Should have a lot of pictures coming soon!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip! Back to the top for my favorite string maker


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up we go Proliner's


----------



## bowdawg hunter

i'm gonna get some "maroon and white" (root beer / white) made before too long... i'll probably wait until mid summer.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bowdawg hunter said:


> i'm gonna get some "maroon and white" (root beer / white) made before too long... i'll probably wait until mid summer.


That will be a Great Color Choice!! You will have to post pics of it when you get them on your bow!! Great Material, Quality Built, great Color Choices makes Proline my choise for Strings and Cables!! Only the best for my Babies!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

No doubt, the best on the market!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> That will be a Great Color Choice!! You will have to post pics of it when you get them on your bow!! Great Material, Quality Built, great Color Choices makes Proline my choise for Strings and Cables!! Only the best for my Babies!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Lets See Some Proline Strings AT"ERS **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Yep, Show them off! i just picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 yesterday and will be ordering New Proline Streak Freaks for it Monday! Can not wait to get them changed out to the best you can get!! I will post Pics of it after they are on!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Show'm off!!!


----------



## shooter6687

Please post up pic's show off those Proline strings...


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt for Proline!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I can not wait to show mine off! Lets fill this thread up with Pics of your bows with Prolines on them!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Come On AT"ERS Lets See Those AWSOME Proline Strings!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

i will post once i get my strings, or bow. not sure what will be here first...


----------



## DocMort

Lets see some more pictures back to the top for the best strings


----------



## Superbike1

I ordered my strings on Friday. Flame and Flourescent Yellow. Should be pretty bright. Can't wait to get them on and post up a pic!


----------



## bowhunter819

Back ttt


----------



## AVENSTOKE

These are great strings guys!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Superbike1 said:


> I ordered my strings on Friday. Flame and Flourescent Yellow. Should be pretty bright. Can't wait to get them on and post up a pic!


That Should be a Bright and awesome combo! They will stand out not Only in looks but performance as well! Will love to see pics of that color combo on your bow!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Let's see some more!


----------



## bowhunter819

Post'em up!!


----------



## DocMort

mine should be in this week. Great strings and I will definitely post a few more pictures


----------



## jjbuilder

Dang, without going through 50+ pages....lol what are some good color combos that go with flo green?


----------



## DocMort

Flo green / Flo Green Speck looks really good


----------



## jjbuilder

Thanks DocMort I'll check it out


----------



## henro

Hopefully this week I'll have these installed on my Monster 6.7 and MR5!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

henro said:


> Hopefully this week I'll have these installed on my Monster 6.7 and MR5!


They will look great on your bow! Great quality Proline Strings on a great bow, What could be better! The color choice just makes it that much better!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## henro




----------



## burner11

id like to see a close up of that black and white string


----------



## henro

How much closer do you want? That was inches away?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Those Prolines look sweet!! Sure sets the bow off!! Let us know how they are performing! Great Pics also!! :thumbs_up


----------



## va limbhanger

Just got my set of SX2 strings from Proline in the mail today. Thanks Jeff and Amanda on the great service and quality build on the stringset :thumbs_up

I'd really love to install them on the bow but it's still being built  At least I'll be ready when it gets here :tongue:


----------



## Superbike1

I just checked the mail and what do you know? My Proline strings are in and I can't wait to get to shooting them. They look top quality and the colors really stand out. Looks like a candy of some sort. Fire and flourecent yellow. I'll post up pics as soon as I can get them on and get the camera going. Thanks Proline!!


----------



## reezen11

tired of peep rotation tired of timing being off all the time? want quality strings and service at proline strings you will find both. give us a call at 513-259-3738 to experience the best in bowstrings... 

YEIP!


----------



## zprolltide02




----------



## reezen11

zprolltide02 said:


>


now thats what i am talking about!!! YEIP!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Awesome looking Prolines and bows!! Lets keep those pictures coming!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

here we go ... cranberry and silver xs2 on z7 magnum!!! YEIP!!


installed them and didnt have to touch them dead on, notice the timing hole right on the money!!!!! thanks again proline!!!!


----------



## reezen11

ok folks i am going to sweeten the deal a little bit here.. the next person to order a string set from proline in red and whatever other color will receive a new out of the package red 3/16" titan peep. all you have to do is send me your paypal receipt showing you ordered them...


----------



## cc122368

I would like to see yellow and mountain berry or orange and moutain berry please make some up as those colors will be awsome.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

cc122368 said:


> I would like to see yellow and mountain berry or orange and moutain berry please make some up as those colors will be awsome.


Here you go! These are XS2 Orange and Mountain Berry! Sweet looking colors!! Proline always glad to help!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech dually

What colors are they


*ProLine* said:


> You like those
> Those are good colors together.


----------



## I like Meat

Question ?? Which is the better material for speed, durability, no/low creep.... XS2 or 8190 ???? Answers please .....


----------



## reezen11

Xs2 in my opinion


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I like Meat said:


> Question ?? Which is the better material for speed, durability, no/low creep.... XS2 or 8190 ???? Answers please .....


They are both good String materials but the XS2 is Stronger, Faster, lasts longer, does not fray as bad and has a better back wall with no creep. It is one tough String material! The XS2 material Strings by Proline are the best in my book, of all the great Proline Strings available. Try Some!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Nice Pics guys!! Try out the new XS2 Today!! Keep Those Pics comming!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

If you are looking for the best String available! You owe yourself a look at the New XS2 Material Strings by Proline! I love they way they perform with No peep twist, No String seperation, great backwall, no creep, and will last and last etc.. I can not say enough good things about them! Try some and you will also agree they are the best you have ever used! 513-259-3738!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Great looking strings on those Mathews!! Like the color combos!!!


----------



## reezen11

have some new strings coming for my z7 extreme but they are of my usual colors. mt berry and silver..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> have some new strings coming for my z7 extreme but they are of my usual colors. mt berry and silver..


Its like you anticipated what I was going to ask you before you even finished typing it :thumbs_up Great color combo as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some of your strings


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I have three New bows that will have new Prolines on them this week and will post pics and give a review of them! Get you some Proline Strings and show them off!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Lets see them Stings!! I need to figure out what color combo to order...lol


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Does anyone have any Blue and Silver?:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

AVENSTOKE said:


> Does anyone have any Blue and Silver?:wink:


I have blue silver and flame, the blue and silver will really pop they go good together.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Here is a Pic of some Blue and Silver Strings! Sure look Awesome!


----------



## Quikhonda

THOSE BLUE AND SILVER LOOK PRETTY BAD ARSE!!!Nice choice..


----------



## JoeyG2100

Where can I find out what colors you have. I am looking at going with some bright red and black. Thanks


----------



## Tkhunter45

*ProLine* said:


>


looks great...what color combo?


----------



## codykrr

Anyone got a pic of blue/black Xs2 strings?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Here is our XS2 Color Chart. Also a few pics of Red and Black and also some Blue and Black XS2 colored Strings! Hope this helps everyone!!


----------



## reezen11

a new color chart is in the works!!!! should be able to give you pretty much any color combo going ... still working on it but hopefully very soon !!!!!!


----------



## shooter6687

reezen11 said:


> a new color chart is in the works!!!! should be able to give you pretty much any color combo going ... still working on it but hopefully very soon !!!!!!


Great, looking forward to seeing the new chart...


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Will be getting my XS2 Strings for my New Vector 32 this week and be posting them up! I got Cranberry and Flourecsent green. Should look great on it. I also bought two more bows for my grandsons and will be ordering some for them as well!! Get you some coming for yours! 513-259-3738!


----------



## reezen11

show me your prolines!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else order up some unique combos? I love those combos that sound ugly on paper but some how look good in person.


----------



## DocMort

I am not sure but I know that Lime green and blue look good.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Got these in and will be putting on today! Going on a 2012 Hoyt Vector 32 I won! Colors are Cranberry and Flo Green XS2 Material Strings!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Liking those strings right there.


----------



## nathanb_23

MY PROLINES LOOK GREAT ON MY STROTHER WRATH! :jam:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Sweet looking Setup Nathanb!! Those Prolines sure do match up in that Red and Black! How are they performing for you or need I ask? GET YOU SOME!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## nathanb_23

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Sweet looking Setup Nathanb!! Those Prolines sure do match up in that Red and Black! How are they performing for you or need I ask? GET YOU SOME!!!:thumbs_up


I have only had this bow for a couple weeks. I really have not had too much time to shoot more than about 100 or so arrows thru it so far. So far so good. *GET YOU SOME!*


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Great!! Got mine on and they went on very easy, tuned fast and have no peep twist! I gained 5 fps over the stock fuse strings also. Could not be more happy with them!


----------



## DocMort

Sweet strings here folks don't get know better


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great pics!! Keep them coming


----------



## shooter6687

Wow some great looking strings,, and cool colors...


----------



## reezen11

i regret to inform you that the color chart i was working on is not going to work at all.. i can not get the colors to come out clear enough to tell what the colors even are... i will continue to try and get a custom color chart up but in the meantime we will continue to use the show off your proline strings thread for colors... again sorry about this but i have not give up yet....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Post up your Proline Strings on your bows for all to see! If you are considering getting a new set of strings for your bow, give Prolines a shot! You can bet you will be getting a Top of the line String set, 2nd to none! Try Some today!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Proline, top of line string set!! Order today


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Awesome looking strings and bow, buddy! Glad you gained 5 fps, that's great!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> Great!! Got mine on and they went on very easy, tuned fast and have no peep twist! I gained 5 fps over the stock fuse strings also. Could not be more happy with them!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Thanks Everyone!! After shooting it all this week they are Awesome Strings. I love this new XS2 Material, No stretch, No Peep twist. Best Strings i have used in my 40+ years of Bow Hunting and shooting!! Thanks Proline!! I can not wait for next deer season to get here. If you have never tried any Proline Strings, you need to!! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Here's mine, Bear Anarchy with Streak Freaks in Brown and Red.

Looking at getting another set already for my target bow, may have to consider that XS2.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Great Looking setup Colo dually. Sure looks great with those Prolines on it! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## JHENS87

Black, Blue, and Gray XS2 on my aigil ss


----------



## colo_dually

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Great Looking setup Colo dually. Sure looks great with those Prolines on it! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


They do make a great set of strings. Spoke with Amanda this morning, and have a second set of strings being made for my target bow. Pics to follow.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

JHENS87 said:


> Black, Blue, and Gray XS2 on my aigil ss


That thing Rocks man! That is one sweet setup you got there and them Prolines just brings out the beauty in it!! How is she performing for you??:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Let's see some strings


----------



## reezen11

JHENS87 said:


> Black, Blue, and Gray XS2 on my aigil ss


very nice! thanks for sharing with us..


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Those are sweet!


----------



## woodyw333

OK I will play too! My Elite Z28 with Black/White Streak Freaks Built with XS2 material... Lots and lots of shots and havent had to touch the peep or D-loop..


----------



## reezen11

i am working on getting a computer generated color chart going so you can twist colors together and see what it looks like..
waiting for a response from the gentleman who is working on the chart for me... hopefully we can have one made very soon...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Awesome Strings and Great Customer service!! Thats what Proline gives to you in every string you get, no matter what color combo or String material you go with!! Try the New XS2 Material Strings from Proline!! They are the Toughest you will find and makes your bow perform to its Max!! Try some today!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Order you some Prolines and gain some confidence in your shooting! When you trust your Equipment 100% you shoot better and with that you gain confidence! GET YOU SOME!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

bcy color chart...


----------



## colo_dually

Well, much to my surprise, I have a third set of ProLine strings in my possession now.

A great looking set of Silver with Red Streak Freaks, in 8190 for my Anarchy Shadow, set up for target. Should be able to get them on this coming weekend and take them to the range.

Great Product, great customer service, and quick turn around on orders. Thanks ProLine.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Awesome!! Those are going to look very sharp colo dually!! Thanks again for your order!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

order yourself some new threads from proline today you will thank me and your bow will thank you..


----------



## bowhunter819

3d season and Turkey Season is apon us and Hunting season is coming!! Order your self some Prolines!


----------



## colo_dually

The wife's Bear Home Wrecker, with new ProLines. Pink/Black 452x, with Black Cherry Freak Streak ( a little hard to see, but really helps when I'm trying to count twists) and Black Cherry servings. Didn't take long for the new strings to get installed and the factory threads to be placed on reserve if something happens.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Hopefully I can get mine on tomorrow!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

NIce setup on your wifes bow colo dually!! Can not wait to see yours EVENSTOKE!! GET YOU SOME!! PROLINES that is!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely some great looking strings in here!


----------



## Cheese1

Put mine on yesterday. Orange and Red . I'm so glad I went with Proline, the bow went into spec so easily, I'm very happy with the quality and also how fast I got them. I will never waste my time with stock factory strings ever again. Lesson learned.


----------



## reezen11

Cheese1 said:


> View attachment 1322285
> Put mine on yesterday. Orange and Red . I'm so glad I went with Proline, the bow went into spec so easily, I'm very happy with the quality and also how fast I got them. I will never waste my time with stock factory strings ever again. Lesson learned.
> 
> View attachment 1322286
> View attachment 1322291


glad to hear you like em. thanks for sharing with us. like those colors for sure..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Man that bow pops with those strings!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Great looking Turbo!!! Congrats


----------



## Superbike1

Here is my Bowtech Guardian 2006 with flourescent yellow and fire strings. Shoots the lights out and absolutely the best strings I have had. Thanks Proline!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Superbike1 said:


> Here is my Bowtech Guardian 2006 with flourescent yellow and fire strings. Shoots the lights out and absolutely the best strings I have had. Thanks Proline!
> View attachment 1325914
> View attachment 1325915
> View attachment 1325916


Not to nit-pick or anything... but they didn't make the guardian in 06'. They made them in 07' and 08'.. yours is a 07' - it has the grey cams. :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Woody the white and black streaks look awesome!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Yea they look great!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Yep, Great Strings from Proline you can count on, each and every time!! Order you some today and get the confidence that you need to have with your bow and Strings!! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Dang, Cheese, your bow looks sharp! How do you like the Vector Turbo? Those ProLines really set it off!



Cheese1 said:


> View attachment 1322285
> Put mine on yesterday. Orange and Red . I'm so glad I went with Proline, the bow went into spec so easily, I'm very happy with the quality and also how fast I got them. I will never waste my time with stock factory strings ever again. Lesson learned.
> 
> View attachment 1322286
> View attachment 1322291


----------



## Cheese1

I love the strings and the bow feels and shoots great (I suck but the bow is awesome) . It looks insane with adding the orange. My new wrist sling is Red, Orange and Black. The pictures don't do anything for it but I was smiling ear to ear when I got it all together. (I still can't figure out how to use a camera ). I wanted to get away from all red and black so I said lets do regular orange and red. In person it is real cool looking. Very happy with the strings from Pro-Line.


----------



## woodyw333

Proline does make the best set of strings on the market IMO never had an issue with them.. This is my second set that I have ordered and I couldnt be happier with them!! The first set still on a bow that I sold.. Thanks guys I appreciate it! I LOVE me some Prolines!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Proline Strings are the best I have used in 40+ years of bow hunting and shooting and I have used a lot of diferent String makers! I Buy Prolines with confidence, knowing I am getting the best out there! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company.
Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.

Let see some more customer pictures. :thumbs_up

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Mine


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Great looking bow Avenstoke!! Those Prolines sure make it look sharp!!:thumbs_up


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Lets see some more!


----------



## Cheese1

Another angle better lighting. Been shooting the bow for a few days now. Peep sight has not moved or turned, the strings have no fuzz. Lots of compliments in my private message folder.







click picture to make it larger.


----------



## colo_dually

That is a great looking set of strings on the Hoyt. :thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

If your looking for a Great String at a reasonable price, take a look and order a set of Proline Strings and Cables! Why Proline and not any of the others? Because after 40+ years of shooting and hunting with bows, I have used a lot of different strings and cables on a lot of my bows and found Proline Strings and Cables just a step above the others. I do not worry about my strings anymore! No Peep Sight twist or serving seperation. My bows stay in tune a lot longer and tune a lot faster. Simply, Proline are the best I have used so far!! Try some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Easter!!


----------



## reezen11

looking for quality strings? looking for a reputable maker? looking for a trouble free transaction? looking for a string that wont keep you heading back to the press to get things back in spec? then give proline bowstrings a call. miss amnada will be glad to help you place a order and answer any questions you may have.. 513-259-3738 is the number to call for hassle free quality strings..


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Back to the top


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Let's see some strings


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip, let's see some pics!!!


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Back up top!


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Come on guys I know there are more photos out there


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

those ordering fro ProLine BowStrings please be sure to specify floating or staic yoke. also if speed nocks are wanted they are a additional 5.00 and also need to be specified.:thumbs_up
thanks for your support.
forrest


----------



## hitman846

"Closed per ProLine BowStrings request".


----------

